# The Pollen is flying Driveler............ #116



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok, lets keep it going folks...........


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2014)

I hate pollen!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

All new up in here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

Where da music  hdm03 caint twerk wiffout music.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2014)

Max looks like a lion now!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

gotz to have da muzic


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Pollen is great.  It makes my truck yellow and everyone knows yellow vehicles are faster


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> gotz to have da muzic



Shes a beginner, cut her some slack


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pollen is great.  It makes my truck yellow and everyone knows yellow vehicles are faster



Yellow aint faster , is it


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where da music  hdm03 caint twerk wiffout music.


had to do some searching................ check it now........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shes a beginner, cut her some slack


 check again............. idjit........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Max looks like a lion now!


Pics


hdm03 said:


> gotz to have da muzic


True dat.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pollen is great.  It makes my truck yellow and everyone knows yellow vehicles are faster



RED, silly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ok, lets keep it going folks...........



   
Brantley Gilbert's Original version was better


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

lock er down.............


last post


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Brantley Gilbert's Original version was better


post it up then, there's room for it!  Instead of fussin, FIX IT!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> lock er down.............
> 
> 
> last post


oh hush!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yellow aint faster , is it


Sho is.


Keebs said:


> had to do some searching................ check it now........
> 
> check again............. idjit........


I had yo back maam


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics
> 
> True dat.
> 
> ...



Mud, is that you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> RED, silly



Thats right


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> post it up then, there's room for it!  Instead of fussin, FIX IT!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Mrs H.  it what about an orange spot to match the cooler?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Brantley Gilbert's Original version was better



That would be Colt Ford's version Brantley Gilbert just sang it with him! And yes it is better!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics



Gimme a lit bit & I'll get one. I gotta do some touch ups cause he wouldn't be still. He has a LOT of fur so it took me of eva yesterday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs H.  it what about an orange spot to match the cooler?





Orange is the UGLIEST color in the whole wide world.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> That would be Colt Ford's version Brantley Gilbert just sang it with him! And yes it is better!



I stand corrected..  I Like BG alot more than I do Colt Ford.  BG is da man.  well almost, mud is DA MAN


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Orange is the UGLIEST color in the whole wide world.



your gonna hurts muds feeling talking bout his cooler


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

I like cowboys.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I stand corrected..  I Like BG alot more than I do Colt Ford.  BG is da man.  well almost, mud is DA MAN



I don't live far from where BG is from. I keep hoping I'll bump into him one day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2014)

Ya'll left me behind . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll left me behind . .



We knew you would catch up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll left me behind . .



We just wanted to enjoy a new fresh dribler. Now don't go to gigglin or sneezin.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sho is.
> 
> I had yo back maam


 you called me a newbie!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like cowboys.


 me too............ here's more eye candy.........




Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll left me behind . .


 glad ya found us!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2014)

Quack comes in & everybody leaves


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> me too............ here's more eye candy.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I don't live far from where BG is from. I keep hoping I'll bump into him one day!



A guy i went to school with is on his management team.  He used to play in Tifton at teh pub some before he got big


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> A guy i went to school with is on his management team.  He used to play in Tifton at teh pub some before he got big


Funny how some of them *forget* where they come from.......



Love me some Blake though!


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

country sux.............


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

pop is mo betta


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Funny how some of them *forget* where they come from.......
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some Blake though!



I listened to an audio interview with him the other day (BG) he said he is going back to his roots.  1 thing about him i really like is he records songs he writes, only.

I like ole Blake too but like his wife more.  Shes on my "list"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> pop is mo betta



I like pop too. 
Now ya'll gonna be signin it all day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

must be getting close to lunch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> must be getting close to lunch



Spinach roll-ups wiff a side of pasta salik. 
Boss is buying.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

Sllllooooowww & Easy, baybay.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Sllllooooowww & Easy, baybay.......



Blast from da past what I'm talkin bout.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2014)

Moanin from NOLA!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin from NOLA!



morning Jeffro!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Jeff fa fa!!!!


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

Chief O


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2014)

Major hangover!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2014)

5 mo days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2014)

Just wanted to say hello...gotta get ready to go to work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin from NOLA!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Major hangover!



I see you workin hard


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

Lunch time later.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin from NOLA!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blast from da past what I'm talkin bout.





Jeff C. said:


> Moanin from NOLA!


CHIEEEFFFFF!!!!!!!! 


Jeff C. said:


> Major hangover!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> CHIEEEFFFFF!!!!!!!!


    That's what happens in NOLA. Been there done that. 
Imagine that.


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> hdm03?



He still in the old one. Go git him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Major hangover!



Whats a hangover?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what happens in NOLA. Been there done that.
> Imagine that.









 I neva git to go nowhere............ 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Whats a hangover?


 really?  not one single one, every? yeah, right......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I neva git to go nowhere............
> 
> really?  not one single one, every? yeah, right......



literally 1 and only 1  stoopid rum runners


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 4, 2014)

Furball drive buy


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I neva git to go nowhere............



 Me neither!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Furball drive buy



I got some heavy duty clippers….. wanna borrow them to take care of that fur problem?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> literally 1 and only 1  stoopid rum runners


 just one, dang, you're a quick learner!


Crickett said:


> Me neither!


 sux, don't it?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> just one, dang, you're a quick learner!
> 
> sux, don't it?



Yep. Every time we try to plan to go somewhere our plans fall thru. We can't get anybody to house sit for us & take care of all the animals.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> just one, dang, you're a quick learner!
> 
> sux, don't it?



Nah, guess Im lucky enough not to get them.  Even back in my SHO NUFF heavy drankin days I never got them.  LMS has NEVER had one.. ever


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I got some heavy duty clippers….. wanna borrow them to take care of that fur problem?



No  but you can comb my back


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yep. Every time we try to plan to go somewhere our plans fall thru. We can't get anybody to house sit for us & take care of all the animals.


Yep, anchimals can really tie you down.......... I'm hoping once LilD gets moved back to her Dad's she can help me out again.  I leave all the feed either bagged up or in buckets labeled and the hay stacked out like it needs to go to them, so it's a "no brainer", just getting someone to tend to them for a long weekend would be sooooo nice!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nah, guess Im lucky enough not to get them.  Even back in my SHO NUFF heavy drankin days I never got them.  LMS has NEVER had one.. ever


Ain't no way I could count all of mine.......... nope, won't even try.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> No  but you can run a limb rake thru my back hair



I fixed it for you Fuzzy Wuzzy.  Your very welcome


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Yep, anchimals can really tie you down.......... I'm hoping once LilD gets moved back to her Dad's she can help me out again.  I leave all the feed either bagged up or in buckets labeled and the hay stacked out like it needs to go to them, so it's a "no brainer", just getting someone to tend to them for a long weekend would be sooooo nice!
> 
> Ain't no way I could count all of mine.......... nope, won't even try.......



  slow learner huh


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Quack comes in & everybody leaves





Grrrrrrrrrrr. 






Bleck, that sketti was naaaaaaaaaasty.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2014)

http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blog...veway-130441066--abc-news-parenting.html?vp=1


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> slow learner huh


very............ but I have learned what to & what NOT to drink & how much!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


better'n what Leroy usually has though...........


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2014)

That idjit Pookie done went and ordered ANOTHER Ameristep blind !!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 4, 2014)

You may not post new threads
You may not post replies
You may not post attachments
You may not edit your posts
You are banned


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That idjit Pookie done went and ordered ANOTHER Ameristep blind !!!


where you been, we've done discussed that!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> You may not post new threads
> You may not post replies
> You may not post attachments
> You may not edit your posts
> You are banned


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> No  but you can comb my back



No No:No No:No No:



Keebs said:


> Yep, anchimals can really tie you down.......... I'm hoping once LilD gets moved back to her Dad's she can help me out again.  I leave all the feed either bagged up or in buckets labeled and the hay stacked out like it needs to go to them, so it's a "no brainer", just getting someone to tend to them for a long weekend would be sooooo nice!



 

If we was closer I'd send my daughter over to take care of them horses for ya!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That idjit Pookie done went and ordered ANOTHER Ameristep blind !!!



I know….he's just asking for trouble


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No No:No No:No No:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If she's serious about having a horse when she's older, tell her I said to go ahead & start learning some basic farrier lessons....... us women do not have the upper body strength to do some of it, but it'll save her major $$$ down the road!


Crickett said:


> I know….he's just asking for trouble


 I have one and I ain't tore it up yet........ going on about 5 seasons now!  I think Pookie is just plain jinxed!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> very............ but I have learned what to & what NOT to drink & how much!
> 
> better'n what Leroy usually has though...........


aint dat teh truff


Hooked On Quack said:


> That idjit Pookie done went and ordered ANOTHER Ameristep blind !!!


Ameristep blinds are great.  Me and LMS unt in mine.  I be lovin it


Migmack said:


> You may not post new threads
> You may not post replies
> You may not post attachments
> You may not edit your posts
> You are banned



By fuzzy, we will miss you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> where you been, we've done discussed that!





Yeah, but he posted it in his gear review thread too !!! 



What a glutton for punishment !!


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ameristep blinds are great.  Me and LMS unt in mine.  I be lovin it



it that really something you should post?..........



just sayin...........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, but he posted it in his gear review thread too !!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a glutton for punishment !!


Hey now, you know we'll get a GREAT story out of it!


rydert said:


> it that really something you should post?..........
> 
> 
> 
> just sayin...........


you just HAD to quote him didn't ya??!?  I wasn't gonna say nuttin.................... buuuuut.................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> By fuzzy, we will miss you


they notice the missing H but not the incorrect Bye.


rydert said:


> it that really something you should post?..........
> 
> 
> 
> just sayin...........


you idjit


Keebs said:


> you just HAD to quote him didn't ya??!?  I wasn't gonna say nuttin.................... buuuuut.................



could have whispered and let me know


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

Ya'll keep it down; the Braves are about to kick-off!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

Bout time for a drank.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> they notice the missing H but not the incorrect Bye.
> 
> 
> could have whispered and let me know


I thought you were trying for "By George, he's got it....... " 
 I know, right?


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Bout time for a drank.....



Gettin close......ima say in about an hour


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> Gettin close......ima say in about an hour



matter of minutes fo me!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>



your gonna hurt yourself


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Ya'll keep it down; the Braves are about to kick-off!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your gonna hurt yourself



He be in ninja mode going after dat Kang spot. 


shhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He be in ninja mode going after dat Kang spot.
> 
> 
> shhhhhhhhhhhh.



 Hope he doenst hurt himself first.  Noone wants an injured kang


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Speaking of King, Mud, whats 4 lunch?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs didnt tell us what she had either


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

30mdh having a drank 4 lunch


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Speaking of King, Mud, whats 4 lunch?



Probably Golden Corral


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>



dat boy is good


All hail!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Probably Golden Corral


Prolly right.  I bet he takes a nap later too.


rydert said:


> dat boy is good
> 
> 
> All hail!!!


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

is it against tha law to drink beer and hunt turkeys?.......I'm gettin conflicting answers..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Speaking of King, Mud, whats 4 lunch?


He's still at it. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs didnt tell us what she had either


You woulda liked where we ate. It's one of them healthy places. No mayo, nothin fried, mostly fruits and veggies. It was OK.


Nitram4891 said:


>



Told ya!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> is it against tha law to drink beer and hunt turkeys?.......I'm gettin conflicting answers..............



As long as the beer is cold you should be legal


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Prolly right.  I bet he takes a nap later too.



Fluffy folks get sleepy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's still at it.
> 
> You woulda liked where we ate. It's one of them healthy places. No mayo, nothin fried, mostly fruits and veggies. It was OK.
> 
> ...



Never ever ever never have I said I liked the food I eat when losing weight.  I be loving condiments and fried food.    Stoopid dumb non working metabolism stops me from eating the good stuff very often


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> As long as the beer is cold you should be legal



that's the answer I was looking for...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> that's the answer I was looking for...........



just make sure you have a designated hunter with you


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Never ever ever never have I said I liked the food I eat when losing weight.  I be loving condiments and fried food.    Stoopid dumb non working metabolism stops me from eating the good stuff very often



have fun goatin is a nance............


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> have fun goatin is a nance............



yes she is


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs didnt tell us what she had either


it weren't worth mentioning......... leftover chicken, taters & beans, same 'ol, same 'ol......... I gotta learn to cook diff stuff... 


rydert said:


> is it against tha law to drink beer and hunt turkeys?.......I'm gettin conflicting answers..............


you're sitting in one place aren't ya? go for it!


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> just make sure you have a designated hunter with you



......wait......what?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

Lunch was good! Mashed taters and gravey , roast, collard greens, grilled porkchop, broc. and cheese, squash, tomato's and okra , and a ice cream cone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> have fun goatin is a nance............



Im 100% smexy.  Lean mean machine.  Muscle, steel and... nevermind your right


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

fluffy fluff fluff


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im 100% smexy.  Lean mean machine.  Muscle, steel and... nevermind your right



you are=you're


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch was good! Mashed taters and gravey , roast, collard greens, grilled porkchop, broc. and cheese, squash, tomato's and okra , and a ice cream cone.














...and Mudhole goes BOOM !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> you are=you're



dear lord


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch was good! Mashed taters and gravey , roast, collard greens, grilled porkchop, broc. and cheese, squash, tomato's and okra , and a ice cream cone.



did ya dip the ice cream cone in tha chocolate fountain?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ...and Mudhole goes BOOM !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> did ya dip the ice cream cone in tha chocolate fountain?



Nope, but i been thinking bout getting one them fountains for the house


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> did ya dip the ice cream cone in tha chocolate fountain?



He stuck his whole head in the chocolate fountain


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> He stuck his whole head in the chocolate fountain



i've seen fluffy folks do that...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2014)

I bet he's gotz chocolate in his belly button.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bet he's gotz chocolate in his belly button.



I cant say this here is a g rated forum


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bet he's gotz chocolate in his belly button.



chocolate and lint...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

The girls be liking chocalate covered chesthair


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> The girls be liking chocalate covered chesthair



really


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> The girls be liking chocalate covered chesthair



doesn't seem very appealing to me.........what you think have fun goatin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> The girls be liking chocalate covered chesthair





mrs. hornet22 said:


> really


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> really



You wanna try some


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You wanna try some


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> doesn't seem very appealing to me.........what you think have fun goatin?



I'm hoping he is right.  If that is the case they may like chocolate covered back hair.  If so Fuzzy might have a chance with the ladies


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope, but i been thinking bout getting one them fountains for the house


 I haz one........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> really


Thank you!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You wanna try some





rydert said:


>



After that reply i dont care if hes right or not.  That is an epic reply.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'm hoping he is right.  If that is the case they may like chocolate covered back hair.  If so Fuzzy might have a chance with the ladies


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey, mud, if you ever get the bright idea your going to shave your chest DONT nair it.  Nair hurts when it gets on the sensitive part of your chest


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



You hating on Fuzzys back hair


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey, mud, if you ever get the bright idea your going to shave your chest DONT nair it.  Nair hurts when it gets on the sensitive part of your chest



At first i thought you said lips


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I haz one........
> 
> Thank you!



You want me to come by


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey, mud, if you ever get the bright idea your going to shave your chest DONT nair it.  Nair hurts when it gets on the sensitive part of your chest





mudracing101 said:


> At first i thought you said lips



Wait,.... someone changed your posts


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> At first i thought you said lips



that was close to what it said


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait,.... someone changed your posts



I did, figured it was wise.  Youll  be able to cut glass for a week


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



head hurt ?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert you ok, you lurking


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

KEEBS, get back in here!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

mud? you here/?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

I dont shave or nair no hair


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

rhyme every time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont shave or nair no hair



You gotta manscape silly.  Its the new thing.  Keep up with the times Mud


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You hating on Fuzzys back hair


hush!


mudracing101 said:


> You want me to come by


 I even have the choc. melting chips........


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


I know, right?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> KEEBS, get back in here!!


make me!!! wait................ never mind.......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> You gotta manscape silly.  Its the new thing.  Keep up with the times Mud


ohbrotherherewegoagain....................


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

Gattis just made a touchdown


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You gotta manscape silly.  Its the new thing.  Keep up with the times Mud



mud=old school

nothin wrong with that though..................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Gattis just made a touchdown


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ohbrotherherewegoagain....................



That topic never ends well........but; while it is being discussed; I should post some of my selfies


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud=old school
> 
> nothin wrong with that though..................



I bet he shaves his legs tho


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That topic never ends well........but; while it is being discussed; I should post some of my selfies



have fun goatin has some selfies to,too,two,2,II, tu-tu.........you guys should exchange pics..........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That topic never ends well........but; while it is being discussed; I should post some of my selfies


no, let the rookies hang their selves........... please?!?!?!


rydert said:


> have fun goatin has some selfies to,too,two,2,II, tu-tu.........you guys should exchange pics..........


 probably skeered you'd get jealous.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Gattis just made a touchdown





what's da score


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud=old school
> 
> nothin wrong with that though..................


Nothing wrong with that, speakin of, whats Mrs. Rydert doin today??


hdm03 said:


> That topic never ends well........but; while it is being discussed; I should post some of my selfies


NO!!


Keebs said:


> no, let the rookies hang their selves........... please?!?!?!
> 
> probably skeered you'd get jealous.......



Lets start a new subject


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That topic never ends well........but; while it is being discussed; I should post some of my selfies





Keebs said:


> no, let the rookies hang their selves........... please?!?!?!
> 
> probably skeered you'd get jealous.......



I guess I've overlooked some threads or post.


Thanks Keebs, thought you had my back


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> what's da score



1 - 0 Braves.  Bottom of the 5th Quarter


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> 1 - 0 Braves.  Bottom of the 5th Quarter


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



They getting lucky, dats all.  Basball is over rated


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nothing wrong with that, speakin of, whats Mrs. Rydert doin today??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

where did everyone go???!?!?!?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where did everyone go???!?!?!?



Who cares, we are here so its a partay!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nothing wrong with that, speakin of, whats Mrs. Rydert doin today??
> 
> NO!!
> 
> ...


 Nice we're having weather..............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I guess I've overlooked some threads or post.
> 
> 
> Thanks Keebs, thought you had my back


 you're a quick learner, right?


hdm03 said:


> 1 - 0 Braves.  Bottom of the 5th Quarter





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


bless ya'll's little pea pickin hearts...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Nice we're having weather..............
> 
> you're a quick learner, right?
> 
> ...



 most of the time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where did everyone go???!?!?!?






Boss man just left . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boss man just left . .


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boss man just left . .



my boss is still here and hes a real pain in the hiney..


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Quote:
> They getting lucky, dats all. Basball is over rated



you take that back mister..... 

love me some baseball/softball cant wait till dababy can play and I can coach his team, till high school anyways lol!!!!


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> you take that back mister.....
> 
> love me some baseball/softball cant wait till dababy can play and I can coach his team, till high school anyways lol!!!!
> 
> ...


 hope he don't have to be prodded to do it like someone else I know.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boss man just left . .



Katey bar the door.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

Happy Weekend ya'll.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 4, 2014)

the universe is very very mean.... since I lost my pit, havent really wanted another dog, but then I decided I wanted one, still a terrier breed well I decided I either wanted a bull terrier (20"/24" 50lbs) or a miniture bull terrier (10"/14" 33lbs) never in a million yrs did I think id find a breeder around here, and well I did over in TIFTON of all places BUT they want $1000 fricken bucks for a pup, granted they ARE akc or ckc reg but still.... so yea the universe is laughin at me.... 

gonna go have me a pity party now.... !!!!


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> hope he don't have to be prodded to do it like someone else I know.............



I didnt have to be prodded when I had mickey or mr ricky has coaches it was just that first one I had I didnt like he was to stuck up and kept stickin me behind the plate or wayyyy out in left field, mickey and mr ricky moved us around and  let us try diff spots....


_Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> you take that back mister.....
> 
> love me some baseball/softball cant wait till dababy can play and I can coach his team, till high school anyways lol!!!!
> 
> ...



  you obviously havent read my post about other sports.  


baseball is my favorite


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> the universe is very very mean.... since I lost my pit, havent really wanted another dog, but then I decided I wanted one, still a terrier breed well I decided I either wanted a bull terrier (20"/24" 50lbs) or a miniture bull terrier (10"/14" 33lbs) never in a million yrs did I think id find a breeder around here, and well I did over in TIFTON of all places BUT they want $1000 fricken bucks for a pup, granted they ARE akc or ckc reg but still.... so yea the universe is laughin at me....
> 
> gonna go have me a pity party now.... !!!!
> 
> ...



Better watch them tiftonites.. they aint right.. Thats why i moved away


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Weekend ya'll.


you too sista!!


lilD1188 said:


> I didnt have to be prodded when I had mickey or mr ricky has coaches it was just that first one I had I didnt like he was to stuck up and kept stickin me behind the plate or wayyyy out in left field, mickey and mr ricky moved us around and  let us try diff spots....
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


You still gotta take the good with the bad to learn the difference, right?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Better watch them tiftonites.. they aint right.. Thats why i moved away


oh puhlease, we know LMS woooed you away, don't even try to say otherwise!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

bye mrs h II


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> oh puhlease, we know LMS woooed you away, don't even try to say otherwise!



More like tricked me


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Quote:
> you obviously havent read my post about other sports.
> 
> 
> baseball is my favorite



nope... baseball/softballs my favorite then foosball, basketball/soccer tie never could get into bball for some reason guess its cause I couldnt jump.... lol


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> nope... baseball/softballs my favorite then foosball, basketball/soccer tie never could get into bball for some reason guess its cause I couldnt jump.... lol
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_



being  a fat kid they always wanted me to play football.  i played 1 reason In rec ball and did terrible.  I had no more desire to play after that


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Better watch them tiftonites.. they aint right.. Thats why i moved away



yea, I understand the pups and mom and dad are reg but still thats a whole lotta change to spend on a family pet....


_Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

Tiftonites are shady


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> being  a fat kid they always wanted me to play football.  i played 1 reason In rec ball and did terrible.  I had no more desire to play after that



Sorry to hear that; fatty


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Sorry to hear that; fatty



Not only that he sucked at football.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

Wait, i sucked at football too. and baseball and basketball and ballet.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Sorry to hear that; fatty



I aint fat no mo 

Im "almost fluffy"


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Not only that he sucked at football.



Apparently; he sucks at most everything.  No wonder LMS is calling us all the time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sad


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

Just sad


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

terrible


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



Above ya


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?





mudracing101 said:


> Above ya


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Popcorn will make ya even fatter


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Above ya



you so nasty


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait, i sucked at football too. and baseball and basketball and ballet.


I really need to call your Mom............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I aint fat no mo
> 
> Im "almost fluffy"


you not even "almost" any more...........


hdm03 said:


> you so nasty


werd in the back room is that's how ya like it, big bouy......... juss sayin what I heard...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I really need to call your Mom............
> 
> you not even "almost" any more...........
> 
> werd in the back room is that's how ya like it, big bouy......... juss sayin what I heard...........



He does, thats why he asked me out yesterday..


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He does, thats why he asked me out yesterday..



I hope you told him no easily and all, he's sensitive. Nasty but sensitive


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I hope you told him no easily and all, he's sensitive. Nasty but sensitive



After the Pm picture he sent I felt that the only way to reply was rudely.  Otherwise he might have thought I was joking


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm ready to go.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

You guys can't resist my twerkin' moves


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

The Braves won their football match and I have a pretty good buzz


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You guys can't resist my twerkin' moves



that wasnt twerking in that picture...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that wasnt twerking in that picture...



yeah, well, that's one of my other moves.  I appreciate you "liking" it


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2014)

Bye y'all! Have a good weekend!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Bye Mrs Crickett.  enjoy your weekend maam


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm locking up, ya'll have a good weekend.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Have fun this weekend mud..  Keep it between the barriers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Bye keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> yeah, well, that's one of my other moves.  I appreciate you "liking" it



It ws purely out of pitty... trust me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Sorry to hear that; fatty





mudracing101 said:


> Not only that he sucked at football.





hdm03 said:


> Apparently; he sucks at most everything.  No wonder LMS is calling us all the time.





Daaaaaaaaaaaang !!! 



Erybody wanna pick on the fat kid.
Po BoomBoom.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

the dog tooted and it smells worse than mine


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

i may have to set my house on fire


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaang !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haters gonna hate quack, they just be jealous 


hdm03 said:


> the dog tooted and it smells worse than mine



doggy revenge


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaang !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite the opposite really he is good at everything and it gets annoying at times......... Just sayin


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Quite the opposite really he is good at everything and it gets annoying at times......... Just sayin



So you think the little lady is annoying?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> So you think the little lady is annoying?



My big strong man does get annoying at times...... Yes


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

PM received........yes; yes i will


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2014)

mercy this driveler title is so right on.   :sneeze:

It is the weekend and next week is a vaca week at least from the grind.  Lots of to-do projects.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2014)

Cmoan sebbin o crock !! 






Hiya LMS !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2014)

Chief,  did you check out how much the mower would cost?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cmoan sebbin o crock !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoping to get off @ 8:00 pm tonight.


----------



## kracker (Apr 4, 2014)

I guess this would be as good a spot as any for me to jump back in............so what's up winderlikkers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i may have to set my house on fire


I toldga party at tha Cafe 356. Memeber STRANG. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Cmoan sebbin o crock !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RUN. LMS. RUN


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

kracker said:


> I guess this would be as good a spot as any for me to jump back in............so what's up winderlikkers.


kracker!!!!! dude!!!!!! how ya doin?


QUACK!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE check your phones!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2014)

kracker said:


> I guess this would be as good a spot as any for me to jump back in............so what's up winderlikkers.


----------



## kracker (Apr 4, 2014)

I've been having a lot of health issues lately and I didn't want to whine and feel sorry for myself, so I just stayed away a while.

I'm in the hospital now just trying to get well enough for the surgeon to do the amputation on my right foot.

I know it has to be done, I've just having trouble wrapping my mind around it.

I'll let y'all know when I'm gonna have it done

I hope I can find my snarky side, because I'm tired of feeling sorry for myself!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

kracker said:


> I've been having a lot of health issues lately and I didn't want to whine and feel sorry for myself, so I just stayed away a while.
> 
> I'm in the hospital now just trying to get well enough for the surgeon to do the amputation on my right foot.
> 
> ...


 Dang it, had hoped you had over come that solution......... listen, whine all you want......... prayers headed your way, keep us posted, ok?  And when you can, post some dang music, it gets pretty quiet in here without your musical contributions, ok?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2014)

kracker said:


> I guess this would be as good a spot as any for me to jump back in............so what's up winderlikkers.




Krackerbrohole !!! 




Keebs said:


> kracker!!!!! dude!!!!!! how ya doin?
> 
> 
> QUACK!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE check your phones!!!!!!!!!





Done, and sextin/textin too . . . 









kracker said:


> I've been having a lot of health issues lately and I didn't want to whine and feel sorry for myself, so I just stayed away a while.
> 
> I'm in the hospital now just trying to get well enough for the surgeon to do the amputation on my right foot.
> 
> ...





Prayin for ya bro !!!




Can we grill/fry  yo footsie ??


Just trying to getcha to laugh Rich !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2014)

My bad . .


----------



## kracker (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> kracker!!!!! dude!!!!!! how ya doin?
> 
> 
> QUACK!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE check your phones!!!!!!!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Krackerbrohole !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrap it up with about 12 lbs of bacon, then put 'er on the smoker.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2014)

kracker said:


> I've been having a lot of health issues lately and I didn't want to whine and feel sorry for myself, so I just stayed away a while.
> 
> I'm in the hospital now just trying to get well enough for the surgeon to do the amputation on my right foot.
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2014)

kracker said:


> I've been having a lot of health issues lately and I didn't want to whine and feel sorry for myself, so I just stayed away a while.
> 
> I'm in the hospital now just trying to get well enough for the surgeon to do the amputation on my right foot.
> 
> ...



Dang man, Wishing the best for ya.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2014)

Kracker,  thoughts send your way.


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 5, 2014)

wakey wakey lets hope the turkeys are out an about this morning cause ive got a meeting sceduled with one of them


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2014)

Well it is coffee time in my world.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 5, 2014)

Well I took my time this morning in arriving here.  Been up for 3 hours now and I haven't accomplished much except for washing one load of laundry.

I see two of my friends listed on the obituary page today so I must be having a better day than them for sure.   

Gonna ride up to my property in the country this morning and check on things.

Happy Weekend to all of you drivelers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2014)

Dreadin going to a weddin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dreadin going to a weddin



You go to the funeral service for me at 3 and I will go to the wedding.  Deal?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You go to the funeral service for me at 3 and I will go to the wedding.  Deal?





One's 'bout as bad as the udder.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2014)

4 shots and off to the wedding . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 shots and off to the wedding . .



So, ya took the plug out of it huh. Always said, ain how many you put in da bag, but how many shots you take


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 shots and off to the wedding . .



back from the memorial and time for 4 shots.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 5, 2014)

Bout to call this a conservation shoot. Unplugged and no limit.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Bout to call this a conservation shoot. Unplugged and no limit.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2014)

Time to offer up a cup of coffee to those headed to the woods this morning





with a little nourishment


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Sunday to all of you fellow drivelers.

Gobblin, looks like you got another head start for a Super Sunday breakfast.  I'll be glad to take a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning.

I slept a couple of extra winks this morning as my allergy medicine has got me slowed down a couple of steps it seems.  Cutting my grass late yesterday afternoon really wreaked havoc on my eyes, nose, and throat as I ended up looking like a "yellow" blob before taking a much needed shower.


----------



## kracker (Apr 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Dang it, had hoped you had over come that solution......... listen, whine all you want......... prayers headed your way, keep us posted, ok?  And when you can, post some dang music, it gets pretty quiet in here without your musical contributions, ok?


KEEEEEEEEEBBBBBBBBBBSSSSSSS, where you at?

From my favorite snarky musician.....


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2014)

No PMs sent or received.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2014)

Wow it sure needs to rain to cleanse the air.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2014)

Raining here.




Wedding wasn't too bad, skipped the reception.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2014)

kracker said:


> KEEEEEEEEEBBBBBBBBBBSSSSSSS, where you at?
> 
> From my favorite snarky musician.....


 I'm here!


hdm03 said:


> No PMs sent or received.


 check again........


gobbleinwoods said:


> Wow it sure needs to rain to cleanse the air.


Thunderboomers woke me around 5:00ish this morning......... now is jut a steady rain.........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Raining here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd rather skip the wedding & go to the reception.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Raining here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the memorial had to have had the worst minister ever.  Basically read the obit and obviously didn't know the person nor really spend any time with the family to learn anything about the deceased.  

Gathering at the SIL's house, daughter, was fine.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm here!
> 
> check again........
> 
> ...



keebsisinthehouse,

sure wish it would rain here.  The sky keeps just a light drizzle, not even showing on the drive way.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the memorial had to have had the worst minister ever.  Basically read the obit and obviously didn't know the person nor really spend any time with the family to learn anything about the deceased.
> 
> Gathering at the SIL's house, daughter, was fine.


I despise minister's that are like that.......... at least take some time to learn something about the deceased......... prayers to you and your family, gobbler.


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi errybody

Start my new job at Home Depot Wednesday


----------



## Crickett (Apr 6, 2014)

slip said:


> Hi errybody
> 
> Start my new job at Home Depot Wednesday



 sweet! 

I didn't get the job at HD that I applied for. oh well. I ain't got time fo dat anyways!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the memorial had to have had the worst minister ever.  Basically read the obit and obviously didn't know the person nor really spend any time with the family to learn anything about the deceased.
> 
> Gathering at the SIL's house, daughter, was fine.



 's for y'all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2014)

slip said:


> Hi errybody
> 
> Start my new job at Home Depot Wednesday




Attaboy lil bro !!! 



Crickett said:


> sweet!
> 
> I didn't get the job at HD that I applied for. oh well. I ain't got time fo dat anyways!





Do they have a heighth requirement ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2014)

Bet Crickett still can't ride half the rides at the fair . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2014)

Quack preparing for


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2014)

Showed up at the wedding yesterday sporting my high dolla Armani suit, come to find out my zipper on my britches was down the entire time, nobody noticed.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


>






I was expecting more than a ""


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Showed up at the wedding yesterday sporting my high dolla Armani suit, come to find out my zipper on my britches was down the entire time, nobody noticed.



So you are saying you were not standing out?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So you are saying you were not standing out?




Evidently, not EVEN a lil bit . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2014)

slip said:


> Hi errybody
> 
> Start my new job at Home Depot Wednesday


 WTG Moppett!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack preparing for


you should be!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Showed up at the wedding yesterday sporting my high dolla Armani suit, come to find out my zipper on my britches was down the entire time, nobody noticed.


  


gobbleinwoods said:


> So you are saying you were not standing out?


ohsnap...............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Evidently, not EVEN a lil bit . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evidently, not EVEN a lil bit . .



were the bride's maids not attractive?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> were the bride's maids not attractive?





VERY attractive, but ole "sport" was staying in the barn.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I was expecting more than a ""







Hooked On Quack said:


> VERY attractive, but ole "sport" was staying in the barn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



Datz my gal !!!!





Gotta go, grillin ribeyes, kone on da cob, shrooms and broccoli, skrimps, gonna fry some skrimps and bake some fresh garlic bread.  Dawn's been cookin cube steak in the crock pot along with some home made garlic cheese mashed taters and biscuits !!


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> sweet!
> 
> I didn't get the job at HD that I applied for. oh well. I ain't got time fo dat anyways!


I put in for like 6 spots in 2 different stores and one warehouse and got my last choice spot. Oh well.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Showed up at the wedding yesterday sporting my high dolla Armani suit, come to find out my zipper on my britches was down the entire time, nobody noticed.





Keebs said:


> WTG Moppett!!



Thanks. I got a job offer from the new Gander Mountain they just put in, but they wont pay new hires more than min. wage starting out. 

Plus, even though I didn't apply for it, they wanted me in the gun dept....That would be fine because the gun dept pays more, except im not 21. Not sure how they over looked the DOB I put in 4 times in my application, but I pointed that out to the lady that interviewed me, she 'ed


----------



## Crickett (Apr 6, 2014)

slip said:


> I put in for like 6 spots in 2 different stores and one warehouse and got my last choice spot. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HD is a good place to work. You will enjoy it. 

I got something else lined up for me to do that's gonna work better for my schedule. HD wanted me to work 8-midnight. That was gonna be hard to do with 2 kids to take care of.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2014)

Introducing... Hunting Retriever Champion Oak Point's Traveling Man. Mason completed his HRC Finished title at Coastal Empire Hunting Retriever Club's spring test this weekend.







Big congratulations to My girl Tag, her trainer, and Mason!!

A lot of hard work went into this milestone!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 7, 2014)

Rutt, congratulations to You, Ms. Tag and to Mason for a job well done this weekend.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 7, 2014)

Happy Monday to all of you fellow drivelers.  Unfortunately I have lots of work to get done today.

Sure hope all of you had a great weekend.  Now since Gobblin is taking a work break this week, I guess that I will have to find me some coffee elsewhere this morning.  

Traffic has already picked up 50 percent here in Augusta due to the Master's Golf Tournament and it will be that way all week for sure.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 7, 2014)

All of you better be getting ready for some nasty weather that is moving in this morning.  Try your best to stay safe and dry.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2014)

Rolled over since it is raining.  But the coffee is hot and ready to be served.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

Good Morning, time to start another week.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

morning folks....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2014)

slip said:


> I put in for like 6 spots in 2 different stores and one warehouse and got my last choice spot. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 See?  They were so excited that you "fit their bill" they over-looked your age......  BUT on the bright side, you have a job! And who know's, try them again when you get 21 or keep putting in and by the time you're 21 they'll know you really wanna work there!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Introducing... Hunting Retriever Champion Oak Point's Traveling Man. Mason completed his HRC Finished title at Coastal Empire Hunting Retriever Club's spring test this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 783059
> 
> ...


 *T*Totally Congrats Tagsista!!!!!!!!!  And to you Rutt, it took both of ya'll for them to get there!


mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning, time to start another week.


 yeah, mine started a whole dang hour earlier than it should have....... stoopid OLD *smart* alarm clock......... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks....


 you gotta start off with more than that!
 Mornin Folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> See?  They were so excited that you "fit their bill" they over-looked your age......  BUT on the bright side, you have a job! And who know's, try them again when you get 21 or keep putting in and by the time you're 21 they'll know you really wanna work there!
> 
> *T*Totally Congrats Tagsista!!!!!!!!!  And to you Rutt, it took both of ya'll for them to get there!
> 
> ...



Sorry, kinda tired.  Lack of sleep this weekend.  We did have a good time tho.  Caught about 40 fish total. Partied with some of the locals..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2014)

mornin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

Some of LMS friends had her a baby shower yesterday.  Fireman32's wife made this VERY nice cake.  Trust me it taste as good as it looks!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2014)

I guess it's supposed to rain today???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, kinda tired.  Lack of sleep this weekend.  We did have a good time tho.  Caught about 40 fish total. Partied with some of the locals..





mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin.


  that bad, huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






havin_fun_huntin said:


> Some of LMS friends had her a baby shower yesterday.  Fireman32's wife made this VERY nice cake.  Trust me it taste as good as it looks!!


 That's toooo cute!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I guess it's supposed to rain today???


 No way......... where? when? how much IMBY????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That's toooo cute!



That gal can make a cake let me tell ya


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?



Say y'all caught some fish??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Say y'all caught some fish??



yeah several 3-8lbs channel cats. alot of shell crackers and blue gills, and eel and a gator gar.  Caught cats on soap...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah several 3-8lbs channel cats. alot of shell crackers and blue gills, and eel and a gator gar.  Caught cats on soap...



where at , pics , details man


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> where at , pics , details man



Its a secret... DUH

We were on the Ocmulgee River.  WE camped at Dikes (sp?) Landing.  Fished up and down river about 20 minutes from the landing.  Didnt take many pics.  Went to bed at around 4 am Friday night and got back up at 645 Saturday morning.  PLANNED on Turkey hunting Sat morning but that didnt happen.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its a secret... DUH
> 
> We were on the Ocmulgee River.  WE camped at Dikes (sp?) Landing.  Fished up and down river about 20 minutes from the landing.  Didnt take many pics.  Went to bed at around 4 am Friday night and got back up at 645 Saturday morning.  PLANNED on Turkey hunting Sat morning but that didnt happen.



Sounds like y'all did pretty good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

Just seen your post on face book, i ready for some fried fish myself.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just seen your post on face book, i ready for some fried fish myself.



I didnt keep any.  The other guys kept them all.  LMS dont eat fresh fish.  I rarely eat it myself.  It was a good time thats for sure.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 7, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Introducing... Hunting Retriever Champion Oak Point's Traveling Man. Mason completed his HRC Finished title at Coastal Empire Hunting Retriever Club's spring test this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 783059
> 
> ...



 Congrats to y'all! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Some of LMS friends had her a baby shower yesterday.  Fireman32's wife made this VERY nice cake.  Trust me it taste as good as it looks!!



 That is an awesome cake!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I didnt keep any.  The other guys kept them all.  LMS dont eat fresh fish.  I rarely eat it myself.  It was a good time thats for sure.



Only fresh fish that I really like are bream.   Will eat small catfish fried whole.  Oh and trout!!!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I didnt keep any.  The other guys kept them all.  LMS dont eat fresh fish.  I rarely eat it myself.  It was a good time thats for sure.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Only fresh fish that I really like are bream.   Will eat small catfish fried whole.  Oh and trout!!!



Y'all don't eat crappie?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Y'all don't eat crappie?



Its been so long since I ate them I cant remember if I liked em' or not


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its been so long since I ate them I cant remember if I liked em' or not


 I can't believe ya'll don't like fish..............


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I can't believe ya'll don't like fish..............



I can believe it......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I can believe it......


you believe everything though........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you believe everything though........



yeah, he thinks hes a good dancer


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 7, 2014)

Best fish to me are itty bitty redfin pike don't eat crappie they taste like there name


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Got home just in time for the power to go out.  Looks like I'll be hand filling the fish tank filter till it comes back on. 
Where's Nicodemus when you need him?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Got home just in time for the power to go out.  Looks like I'll be hand filling the fish tank filter till it comes back on.
> Where's Nicodemus when you need him?



chootin turkeys and catchin fish best I can tell..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey bama, are you looking to recertify your ban button today with your monthly test push?  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8607399#post8607399


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey bama, are you looking to recertify your ban button today with your monthly test push?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8607399#post8607399



tattle tale/narc


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> tattle tale/narc



I'm trying to keep them busy over there while I got something else goin on somewhere else.  Don't say nothin...shhhhh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm trying to keep them busy over there while I got something else goin on somewhere else.  Don't say nothin...shhhhh



oh, sorry, your secret is safe with me


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> Best fish to me are itty bitty redfin pike don't eat crappie they taste like there name


 call them White Perch and what do they taste like?
LOVE me some White Perch!


rhbama3 said:


> Got home just in time for the power to go out.  Looks like I'll be hand filling the fish tank filter till it comes back on.
> Where's Nicodemus when you need him?


what Leroy told ya, you have to keep up wiff him on FB now......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm trying to keep them busy over there while I got something else goin on somewhere else.  Don't say nothin...shhhhh


uuhhh, tango-foxtrot-you-typed-that-out-loud!
Thunder boomers beginning...................  I gotta go outside & watch it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> uuhhh, tango-foxtrot-you-typed-that-out-loud!
> Thunder boomers beginning...................  I gotta go outside & watch it!



not even raining here


----------



## Crickett (Apr 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its been so long since I ate them I cant remember if I liked em' or not


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I can't believe ya'll don't like fish..............





hdm03 said:


> I can believe it......



they ain't Yankees are they ....bless their pea pickin' heart ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

Dont like fresh fried fish, cant remember if ya like crappie, what the heck
Some body need to give this boy an infraction or something. He wouldnt eat no oysters at the get together, no wonder he's getting called girly 
Rains here, bottom just fell out.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 7, 2014)

KEEBS

I found what I was looking for!  I gotta order it but it's ok it's cheap!  Details to come later! 




mudracing101 said:


> Dont like fresh fried fish, cant remember if ya like crappie, what the heck
> Some body need to give this boy an infraction or something. He wouldnt eat no oysters at the get together, no wonder he's getting called girly
> Rains here, bottom just fell out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey bama, are you looking to recertify your ban button today with your monthly test push?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8607399#post8607399



Steve doesn't sound like a Bangladeshian name does it?
Standby.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont like fresh fried fish, cant remember if ya like crappie, what the heck
> Some body need to give this boy an infraction or something. He wouldnt eat no oysters at the get together, no wonder he's getting called girly
> Rains here, bottom just fell out.



Im just picky.  and no, its not a texture thing


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

Tornado warning for ocilla , run keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm trying to keep them busy over there while I got something else goin on somewhere else.  Don't say nothin...shhhhh



It's appreciated. Advertising bots from oversea's can create major issues with malware, viruses, and trojan horses. 
A few get thru occasionally but the bad english and odd threads usually give them away.
Thanks Martin!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It's appreciated. Advertising bots from oversea's can create major issues with malware, viruses, and trojan horses.
> A few get thru occasionally but the bad english and odd threads usually give them away.
> Thanks Martin!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> KEEBS
> 
> I found what I was looking for!  I gotta order it but it's ok it's cheap!  Details to come later!





mudracing101 said:


> Tornado warning for ocilla , run keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm not IN Ocilla, goofus, it'll slide right by me!
But I'm at my window watching it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>





Keebs said:


> I'm not IN Ocilla, goofus, it'll slide right by me!
> But I'm at my window watching it!



Its for irwin, can go either way fast , run!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Kiss up


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Kiss up


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> call them White Perch and what do they taste like?
> LOVE me some White Perch!
> 
> what Leroy told ya, you have to keep up wiff him on FB now......



Still  taste pretty crappie


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

Aint nothing better than a plate full of crappie, makes me happy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

I hope Keebs ran.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I hope Keebs ran.



I hope she hid.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I hope Keebs ran.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope she hid.


 I get the knee board first today, baybay!
Man they is water EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I get the knee board first today, baybay!
> Man they is water EVERYWHERE!!



We aint kneeboarding today, he fishin, i got four rods fixed up wif beetle spins, We'll show these people how good a fresh brim dropped in the grease will be.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

Just seen a gar swim by in the parkin lot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

Got mullet running up in the back, they jumpin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

Every body forgot bout lunch, enchiladas here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

Leroy posted a pic on facebook, that boy got legs whiter than a bass belly.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nitram?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hfh?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

nothing, I ate nothing


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> nothing, I ate nothing



Prayers for leroys empty belly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy posted a pic on facebook, that boy got legs whiter than a bass belly.



yeah, they white but they are some purdy legs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Prayers for leroys empty belly



I think its still full of cake... MMM good cake!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

Them legs attract the fish at night.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Them legs attract the fish at night.



they aint seen sun in months.  ill take another pic end of summer   youd think i was 1/2 messcan


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We aint kneeboarding today, he fishin, i got four rods fixed up wif beetle spins, We'll show these people how good a fresh brim dropped in the grease will be.


 I luv fishin too!!


mudracing101 said:


> Leroy posted a pic on facebook, that boy got legs whiter than a bass belly.


 I noticed but weren't gonna say nuttin...........


Hey, go check out 5 bridge road, heard the 'nator touched down out there, it's headed east, you'll be ok...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

buncha haters...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

recon mud forgot bout his polar plunge video with ALL his white showing


----------



## Crickett (Apr 7, 2014)

Kracker I see you lurking! How ya doin? 









Mocha Swirl coffee with a splash of Bailey's Mudslide creamer!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> recon mud forgot bout his polar plunge video with ALL his white showing



Nope just was hoping y'all had


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope just was hoping y'all had



lol oh no


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm just lurkin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm just lurkin!



Me to, two, teaux, tu, too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

me three


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> recon mud forgot bout his polar plunge video with ALL his white showing


think it needs to be re-posted here?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> think it needs to be re-posted here?



I dont think it is forum safe.  AND hdm03- would max out muds Pm box after he seen it


----------



## rydert (Apr 7, 2014)

hay......

hfg does have some white legs......I lol when I saw um...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay......
> 
> hfg does have some white legs......I lol when I saw um...



I knew I could count on you to have my back redirte


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2014)

do what?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2014)

i bet hfh shaves his legs


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

sure is raining good


----------



## rydert (Apr 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> do what?



hfg is being a nance again


----------



## rydert (Apr 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> sure is raining good



yep.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont think it is forum safe.  AND hdm03- would max out muds Pm box after he seen it


I'm a risk taker............ 


mudracing101 said:


> sure is raining good


what? no objections?!?! KEWL!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2014)

no pollen here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm a risk taker............
> 
> what? no objections?!?! KEWL!!!!



DO IT


----------



## rydert (Apr 7, 2014)

what?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> DO IT


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> DO IT









 dat's what I needed to hear!


mudracing101 said:


>
















you HAVE heard..... "Once it's on the interweb, there's no taking it back"......... right?!?!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks like I get to play in the mud all night.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like I get to play in the mud all night.


sounds like fun!


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 7, 2014)

Skys not as dark right now...was worried when it first got here it was black


----------



## rydert (Apr 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like I get to play in the mud all night.



mud wrastlin?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2014)

Alright Mud........... kneeboarding first, fishin next and I won't post no white bellied pics of you jumping in the pool............. deal?
Let's Go!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2014)

drizzling here but not so much you can't be outside.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

anyones FB acting up?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2014)

MySpace is working fine


----------



## rydert (Apr 7, 2014)

my beeper keeps going off..................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2014)

Hope this rain is gone??


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2014)

I need to stop by a pay phone and page ry-dirt


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2014)

I hope this hotel is pager friendly


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 7, 2014)

Really needed a boat to get home today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2014)

im waiting on it to slack up some before I head out


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 7, 2014)

Well the pollen got washed away. Along with the house & cars.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im waiting on it to slack up some before I head out



Your at the bar!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2014)

All of ya'll headed home and I'm headed to work..


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All of ya'll headed home and I'm headed to work..



Ahhh don't be upset lil fella


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm looking for mud.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 7, 2014)

Has anyone seen Mud???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Ahhh don't be upset lil fella






Heyyyyyyyyyyyy !!! 



Okay, gotta go.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im waiting on it to slack up some before I head out



you a sissy


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, gotta go.



It's OK....i got this......


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Ahhh don't be upset lil fella



How you doin'?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Has anyone seen Mud???



everywhere I turn there is mud in the yard


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> How you doin'?



Well hey there


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey........





Hiya Chief !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chief !!



Howdy Quackbro....I'm still alive.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2014)

What's up in here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Quackbro....I'm still alive.





That's always good news !!


----------



## kracker (Apr 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey........


Hey Jeffro!!


----------



## kracker (Apr 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Kracker I see you lurking! How ya doin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm workin on ok. Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## kracker (Apr 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> VERY attractive, but ole "sport" was staying in the barn.


This one might get me in trouble, but this is the song that ran thru my mind when I read your quote and I'm higher than a hippie on a helicopter ride so here it is.
This is all for you Quack.....


----------



## Crickett (Apr 7, 2014)

kracker said:


> I'm workin on ok. Thanks for asking!!!



Try to keep us updated if you feel like it! 



kracker said:


> This one might get me in trouble, but this is the song that ran thru my mind when I read your quote and I'm higher than a hippie on a helicopter ride so here it is.
> This is all for you Quack.....


----------



## slip (Apr 7, 2014)

kracker said:


> This one might get me in trouble, but this is the song that ran thru my mind when I read your quote and I'm higher than a hippie on a helicopter ride so here it is.
> This is all for you Quack.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2014)

kracker said:


> This one might get me in trouble, but this is the song that ran thru my mind when I read your quote and I'm higher than a hippie on a helicopter ride so here it is.
> This is all for you Quack.....






Grrrrrrrr, can't see/hear it at work .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr, can't see/hear it at work .



Get out of da broom closets dingus


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 8, 2014)

Happy Tuesday to all of you drivelers out there this morning.

This dang rain just kept coming down even through the night last night and it looks like it is finally ending here within the past few minutes. Southeast Georgia will still be a while before all if this mess is out of here though.  Enough already !!!! 

Now I've got to get busy and shake a leg and be at my doctor at 8:15 AM this morning. Then I need to get back to work after that.    

Where's that coffee ????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2014)

Did some one need coffee?





Well it looks like a clear sky today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2014)

Stoopid 7am meeting after working all night . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did some one need coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is about time for some dryer weather.  Yes, I still need a cup or three to help me get my rear in gear this morning.  Been washing clothes etc and I am behind for now. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid 7am meeting after working all night . .




Quack, if you won't me to, I could find a way to cancel your morning meeting.................. BUT it might not be too legal in the process.  Yep, one call, that's all !!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 8, 2014)

Morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

morning ladies and gents!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

high


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

wet..............


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2014)

soggy...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

ok, keebs, your avi is kinda creepy


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ok, keebs, your avi is kinda creepy



X2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

redirte, did you have fun in kinda south Georgia?


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

Nitram.....where was your avi pic taken?


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> redirte, did you have fun in kinda south Georgia?



it got cancelled

should have known............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> it got cancelled
> 
> should have known............



well toot


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> Nitram.....where was your avi pic taken?



Eagan lake in british columbia.  Amazing place.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

Herrooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

morning mud


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

where mud?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ok, keebs, your avi is kinda creepy





Nitram4891 said:


> X2





mudracing101 said:


> Herrooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 how's your shoulder this morning..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Crickett (Apr 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> soggy...........





havin_fun_huntin said:


> ok, keebs, your avi is kinda creepy





Nitram4891 said:


> X2



x3


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


howudoin?


Crickett said:


> x3


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Crickett said:


> x3


Morning ladies


Keebs said:


> howudoin?



I think Keebs got her seasons mixed up again


----------



## kracker (Apr 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> x3


X4.... it even wigs me out and I'm on drugs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> howudoin?


Fine as frog hair. You? 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> fine as frog hair. You?
> I think Keebs got her seasons mixed up again



I think it's cool.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 8, 2014)

kracker said:


> X4.... it even wigs me out and I'm on drugs


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2014)

Dead eye eddy?


----------



## kracker (Apr 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


Let's make sure Quack sees the video I put up for him when he gets home!


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2014)

Medicine man?


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2014)

Mustang Matt?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

mattech said:


> Mustang Matt?



I told you to put them left handed cigs down...


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I told you to put them left handed cigs down...



Sorry, its been a rough Friday.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

mattech said:


> Sorry, its been a rough Friday.



wanna hear a good friday joke?


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> wanna hear a good friday joke?



You betcha.


BTW, what happened to hdm01 and hdm02?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

mattech said:


> Sorry, its been a rough Friday.



oh, in that case, continue self medicating


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

mattech said:


> You betcha.
> 
> 
> BTW, what happened to hdm01 and hdm02?



did you not see the picture of him at the computer?  He ate them both


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2014)

Rydirt?


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2014)

Lock er down!


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2014)

Happy birthday strang.


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2014)

This ain't the billy thread, sorry y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2014)

kracker said:


> X4.... it even wigs me out and I'm on drugs


dude, I sure hope they the "good ones"!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> 
> I think Keebs got her seasons mixed up again


no matter the season, I'm always a "Halloween baby"


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fine as frog hair. You?
> I think it's cool.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

This one cracks me up!!

______________________________________________________

Several men are in the locker room of a golf club. A cell phone on a bench rings and a man engages the hands free speaker-function and begins to talk. Everyone else in the room stops to listen. 

MAN: "Hello." 

WOMAN: "Honey, it's me. Are you at the club?" 

MAN: "Yes." 

WOMAN: "I am at the mall now and found this beautiful leather coat. It's only $1,000. Is it OK if I buy it?" 

MAN: "Sure, go ahead if you like it that much." 

WOMAN: "I also stopped by the Mercedes dealership and saw the new 2008 models. I saw one I really liked." 

MAN: "How much?" 

WOMAN: "$90,000." 

MAN: "OK, but for that price, I want it with all the options." 

WOMAN: "Great! Oh, and one more thing .....the house I wanted last year is back on the market. They're asking $950,000." 

MAN: "Well, then go ahead and give them an offer of $900,000. They will probably take it. If not, we can go the extra 50 thousand. It is really a pretty good price." 

WOMAN: "OK. I'll see you later! I love you so much!!" 

MAN: "Bye! I love you, too." The man hangs up. The other men in the locker room are staring at him in astonishment, mouths agape..... 

Then he smiles and asks: "Anyone know who this phone belongs to?"


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


>



What's so phunny Lil fella?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> how's your shoulder this morning..............


it'll heal, sore though.




hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

i crack me self up sometimes


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

what did I miss?.............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> This one cracks me up!!
> 
> ______________________________________________________
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


>



x9 30mdh


----------



## Crickett (Apr 8, 2014)

kracker said:


> Let's make sure Quack sees the video I put up for him when he gets home!



Yeah cause him don't know how to read back


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> what did I miss?.............



i told a funny


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i told a funny



I don't get it.............


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> it'll heal, sore though.


git that linament I told ya about, you'll be ah'ight!


Crickett said:


> Yeah cause him don't know how to read back


ain't that the truff!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> I don't get it.............



i didnt either, just laugh so he will feel good bout himself


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> I don't get it.............



they were in a locker room.......golf club......get it; club


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> they were in a locker room.......golf club......get it; club



I thought it was because he was on speaker phone with his wife in front of a bunch of guys. That was the funny part to me.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

mattech said:


> I thought it was because he was on speaker phone with his wife in front of a bunch of guys. That was the funny part to me.



that part made me giggle too


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

toot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

amazing, my allergies havent bothered me at all till today.  After the rain they decide to act up... Go figure


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> amazing, my allergies havent bothered me at all till today.  After the rain they decide to act up... Go figure



sorry to hear that; nancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> sorry to hear that; nancy



thanks for caring


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> sorry to hear that; nancy


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thanks for caring


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> amazing, my allergies havent bothered me at all till today.  After the rain they decide to act up... Go figure


pollen isn't your agitator, the mold spores are............. you're welcome, your bill is in the mail......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> pollen isn't your agitator, the mold spores are............. you're welcome, your bill is in the mail......



They are kicking my hiney.  I feel rougher than a recapped corn cob


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> pollen isn't your agitator, the mold spores are............. you're welcome, your bill is in the mail......


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> amazing, my allergies havent bothered me at all till today.  After the rain they decide to act up... Go figure



Allergies are made up from people who don't spend enough time outdoors.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They are kicking my hiney.  I feel rougher than a recapped corn cob


bless your heart.........


mattech said:


> Allergies are made up from people who don't spend enough time outdoors.


yours too...........


----------



## Crickett (Apr 8, 2014)

mattech said:


> Allergies are made up from people who don't spend enough time outdoors.



I dare you to tell that to my hubby!


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I dare you to tell that to my hubby!



Mr. Crickett gonna beat up mattech


It would be hard for me to take a man named "Mr. Crickett" serious.............


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> Mr. Crickett gonna beat up mattech
> 
> 
> It would be hard for me to take a man named "Mr. Crickett" serious.............




I think his name is Mr. grasshopper


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I dare you to tell that to my hubby!



I tell my wife she doesn't spend enough time outside, and that is why her allergies are bad. Maybe she needs to start cutting grass.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

mattech said:


> I tell my wife she doesn't spend enough time outside, and that is why her allergies are bad. Maybe she needs to start cutting grass.



let me know when she starts cutting grass...  If it works I might give it a shot too


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

Y'all better be careful Mrs. Crickett married a big foot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

Zaxby's


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

Buffalo'd chicken fangers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sweet tea.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

Where errybody go?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes..


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

All by myself


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

Nap time i guess.


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

idjit..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

mud isnt too good at talking to himself.  ill teach him 1 day.  refer to my avi..


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> idjit..............



who?? Hows the wifey?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

Dirt??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dirt??



hes asking his wofe how she is doing, he will be right with you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hes asking his wofe how she is doing, he will be right with you



its WIFE you  non-spelling idjit


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its WIFE you  non-spelling idjit



Dont be so hard on your self, thats Hdm03's job.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont be so hard on your self, thats Hdm03's job.



Figured scooter needed a break


----------



## Crickett (Apr 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> Mr. Crickett gonna beat up mattech
> 
> 
> It would be hard for me to take a man named "Mr. Crickett" serious.............



His name is not "Mr. Crickett" 



mattech said:


> I think his name is Mr. grasshopper







mattech said:


> I tell my wife she doesn't spend enough time outside, and that is why her allergies are bad. Maybe she needs to start cutting grass.







mudracing101 said:


> Y'all better be careful Mrs. Crickett married a big foot.


----------



## kracker (Apr 8, 2014)

Just found out the surgeon is going to do my amputation Thursday.

Y'all say a few extra prayers for me if you can.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 8, 2014)

kracker said:


> Just found out the surgeon is going to do my amputation Thursday.
> 
> Y'all say a few extra prayers for me if you can.



 

What hospital are you at? Athens?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2014)

kracker said:


> Just found out the surgeon is going to do my amputation Thursday.
> 
> Y'all say a few extra prayers for me if you can.



Will do. Starting right now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2014)

kracker said:


> Just found out the surgeon is going to do my amputation Thursday.
> 
> Y'all say a few extra prayers for me if you can.



Not only can but will.


----------



## kracker (Apr 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> What hospital are you at? Athens?


Yep, Athens Regional. I'll probably be here until they can find a bed in a rehab facility.

Thanks for the prayers!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

for you kracker


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2014)

kracker said:


> Just found out the surgeon is going to do my amputation Thursday.
> 
> Y'all say a few extra prayers for me if you can.



Prayers sent, hope all goes well.


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

kracker......hang in there


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

where mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

Im sleepy
 oh and I had a banana for lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im sleepy
> oh and I had a banana for lunch



I bet you like to go shopping. Outlet malls and what not.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I bet you like to go shopping. Outlet malls and what not.



only if they have an arcade..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> only if they have an arcade..



everyone left.. again


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> where mud?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> only if they have an arcade..



Arcades be rippin people off Stupid you lose games.


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> who?? Hows the wifey?


idjit........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> hes asking his wofe how she is doing, he will be right with you


idjit.........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> its WIFE you  non-spelling idjit





hdm03 said:


> I bet you like to go shopping. Outlet malls and what not.


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

rydert, havin_fun_goatin+


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

rydirt and Hdm03 can very hurtful.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

But i really dont care


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

Where's Keebs


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> rydirt and Hdm03 can very hurtful.



they arent nice people sometimes.  they make me very sad.  I think I might go buy me something nice so i feel better


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud?



Yes, good ole buddy ole pal?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> they arent nice people sometimes.  they make me very sad.  I think I might go buy me something nice so i feel better



Buy me something nice while you're outl


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> they arent nice people sometimes.  they make me very sad.  I think I might go buy me something nice so i feel better



apology PM sent with selfie pic.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> apology PM sent with selfie pic.........



Id rather have a pic of your wifey


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> apology PM sent with selfie pic.........





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Id rather have a pic of your wifey



x2 pics of the wifey


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

mud? dirt? nancy?


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Id rather have a pic of your wifey





mudracing101 said:


> x2 pics of the wifey



 idjits....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

Time to lock up, Keebs turn off the lights.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

bye mud


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Time to lock up, Keebs turn off the lights.



sell out of paint?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> idjits....



So is that a no


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

Re-dirt's wife sent me plenty of pics; I'll share them with you guys.  Remember; sharing is caring.


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Re-dirt's wife sent me plenty of pics; I'll share them with you guys.  Remember; sharing is caring.



..........wait.......what?


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Time to lock up, Keebs turn off the lights.



mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> ..........wait.......what?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> ..........wait.......what?



I'll share them with you too, 2, to, two, tu-tu


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

rydert, hdm03+, havin_fun_huntin+, Bubbette, kracker


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

mud done gone?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

guess so


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

idjits


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2014)

danggit........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2014)

yeah me


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Re-dirt's wife sent me plenty of pics; I'll share them with you guys.  Remember; sharing is caring.


Great, sharing is caring.



hdm03 said:


> mud done gone?



Mud out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> rydert, hdm03+, havin_fun_huntin+, Bubbette, kracker



havin_fun_huntin+, Bubbette, rydert+

kracker left?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2014)

bout time for yall to knock off and go home.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks like trouble in here


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, Bubbette, rydert+
> 
> kracker left?



My wife is on here?
Why ain't she working?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Looks like trouble in here


what are you talking bout woman?!?!


rhbama3 said:


> My wife is on here?
> Why ain't she working?



  you need to get her in line bama


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what are you talking bout woman?!?!
> 
> 
> you need to get her in line bama



Just wait'll i get home from work! 
Oh wait, i forgot she's armed now. I'll call first.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what are you talking bout woman?!?!
> 
> 
> you need to get her in line bama



Why does he need to get her in line?!?!?!?!?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Why does he need to get her in line?!?!?!?!?



y'all must be new at this .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'll share them with you too, 2, to, two, tu-tu



she has on a tutu?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Why does he need to get her in line?!?!?!?!?



So he can teach me how to get a woman In line... iv been trying for years and havent figured it out yet..


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> y'all must be new at this .



Maybe.......


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So
> can teach me how to get a woman In line... iv been trying for years and havent figured it out yet..



Maybe you just have an untrainable woman


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Maybe you just have an untrainable woman



I think mine is broke, I wanna trade her in for one that works!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think mine is broke, I wanna trade her in for one that works!



I'm sure she says the same thing......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I'm sure she says the same thing......



negative, im perfect in every way..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Maybe you just have an untrainable woman



are any of them trainable?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> negative, im perfect in every way..


Hope you aren't around a thunderstorm


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> are any of them trainable?



Not any of the good ones


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Hope you aren't around a thunderstorm



aint nothing but sunshine and rainbows around me!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Not any of the good ones



what is this good ones you speak of.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> aint nothing but sunshine and rainbows around me!



That's cause you live with me!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> are any of them trainable?



Absolutely!!!
Most wimmen have at least two or three snakes in da head that will listen to reason/begging. It's all them other vipers that you got to look out for.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what is this good ones you speak of.



Them good ole no nonsense putting up with women


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Absolutely!!!
> Most wimmen have at least two or three snakes in da head that will listen to reason/begging. It's all them other vipers that you got to look out for.



So if snakes in the head mean crazy are you saying most women are crazy sir?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> So if snakes in the head mean crazy are you saying most women are crazy sir?



ummm.......er........ no?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> ummm.......er........ no?



Lol I thought as a married man you would know the right answer to that  give yourself 20 cool points


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> them good ole no sense putting up with women



fify


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2014)

Wooooooot !!! Last night til Saturday.


Gotta finish up my taxes this week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wooooooot !!! Last night til Saturday.
> 
> 
> Gotta finish up my taxes this week.



Mailed our to the accountant need to put the checks in the mail before the 15th.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2014)

two chick-fil- a sammiches, pickles tossed and jalapeno slices added. Makes it so much btter!


----------



## kracker (Apr 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wooooooot !!! Last night til Saturday.
> 
> 
> Gotta finish up my taxes this week.


Did you go back and watch the video I put up for you last night?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2014)

kracker said:


> Did you go back and watch the video I put up for you last night?






Er uhm, no sir, I forgotz. 


Will check it out in the moanin when I get home.



Best of luck on your surgery Richie, good thoughts and prayers for ya bro !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 8, 2014)

I sure am tired.  Was up at 4 AM this morning and got to be up at 4 AM in the morning as well.  

Somehow, today due to some unexpected customer emergencies that included some very physical work for me, now my "get up and go" has done "got up and went" !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2014)

My boy killed #2 of the season this morning 
20lb , 10brd, 1.25sprs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I sure am tired.  Was up at 4 AM this morning and got to be up at 4 AM in the morning as well.
> 
> Somehow, today due to some unexpected customer emergencies that included some very physical work for me, now my "get up and go" has done "got up and went" !!!




Hang in there Mike !! 





blood on the ground said:


> My boy killed #2 of the season this morning
> 20lb , 10brd, 1.25sprs





Dang, that's one grown bird !!  Congrats !!


----------



## kracker (Apr 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm, no sir, I forgotz.
> 
> 
> Will check it out in the moanin when I get home.
> ...


Thanks Mills


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2014)

I be tired TADEAF!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2014)

slip said:


>





Sup ???


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sup ???



need to sleep but cant.


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sup ???



need to sleep but cant.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 9, 2014)

slip said:


> need to sleep but cant.





slip said:


> need to sleep but cant.




Well slip, you can say that again !!!

OK drivelers, it is time to get up and shake a leg, eat some breakfast, read the newspaper, face the world head-on, and then smile........because you are still alive and I hope that you remember that all of those people listed on the obituary page today doesn't have that luxury.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well slip, you can say that again !!!
> 
> OK drivelers, it is time to get up and shake a leg, eat some breakfast, read the newspaper, face the world head-on, and then smile........because you are still alive and I hope that you remember that all of those people listed on the obituary page today doesn't have that luxury.



I be smiling.  Haven't checked the obits today but will if I remember.

time for coffee and getting in gear


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2014)

Morning children


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

Morning folks!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2014)

Morning peoples.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2014)

I got turkey gobbling behind the house as I type! Aahh the sounds of spring!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


>


hey Keebs, bye keebs


mudracing101 said:


> Morning peoples.


what you so happy for??


blood on the ground said:


> I got turkey gobbling behind the house as I type! Aahh the sounds of spring!!!!



choot em choot em


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I got turkey gobbling behind the house as I type! Aahh the sounds of spring!!!!



Mosquites are out


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey Keebs, bye keebs
> 
> what you so happy for??
> 
> ...



I woke up alive this morning They was playin good music on the way to work this morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I woke up alive this morning They was playin good music on the way to work this morning



well, I recon that beats the alternative doesnt it.  I still fell like poopy


----------



## kracker (Apr 9, 2014)

yeah, whatever.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, I recon that beats the alternative doesnt it.  I still fell like poopy


You look like poopy too,two



kracker said:


> yeah, whatever.....



Morning krackerlackin, keep yo head up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You look like poopy too,two
> 
> 
> 
> Morning krackerlackin, keep yo head up



Yeah, But I cant help that.  Its poor genetics.  We cant all be as purdy as "duh man"


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, But I cant help that.  Its poor genetics.  We cant all be as purdy as "duh man"



Thanks.  That's nice of you to say.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2014)

Good night


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

today has been a unique day at best.  Its my moms birthday but a sweet, older lady, friend of mine passed this morning.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

i fixed a free lawn mower yesterday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i fixed a free lawn mower yesterday



really? what was wrong with it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> today has been a unique day at best.  Its my moms birthday but a sweet, older lady, friend of mine passed this morning.



Sorry to hear bout your friend , but tell moms Happy birfday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> really? what was wrong with it?



Well it was slipping bad when I out it in gear.  First i figured it was the belt.  After further inspection i realized the belt was fine.  The linkage to the rear end wasnt set properly so I adjusted it. 

replacing the gas lines tonight and i should be ready to roll.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry to hear bout your friend , but tell moms Happy birfday


Thank ya sir


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well it was slipping bad when I out it in gear.  First i figured it was the belt.  After further inspection i realized the belt was fine.  The linkage to the rear end wasnt set properly so I adjusted it.
> 
> replacing the gas lines tonight and i should be ready to roll.


Wow, your lucky it was that simple.  grats on teh free mower


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thank ya sir
> 
> Wow, your lucky it was that simple.  grats on teh free mower



yeah, I was.  Sad part is, now I have to start cutting the TALL grass at the house.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

mud, how did you do at the mog/race this weekend?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, how did you do at the mog/race this weekend?



 Think i was last.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Think i was last.



did you forget to put new valves in teh place of the bent ones?  Hard to have compression with a valve missing


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

Strang must be HFH's mom; cause it's his birthday too


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> did you forget to put new valves in teh place of the bent ones?  Hard to have compression with a valve missing



I took the paddle tires and that threw me out of normal classes except for outlaw so i ran the consitency class. First pass when i hit the transbrake the motor stalled, i still aint sure why, i couldnt hear it, when i let go the truck didnt move, when i release the throttle the truck broke the light, i rolled into it but it was all over by then. I've drove to work faster than it went on that pass. Well i've never been to that track so i had to redeem myself on the next pass. Picked up the front left tire when i left and lofted it again when it hit second. Lot faster pass, but wasnt worth a crap as far as being consistent.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Strang must be HFH's mom; cause it's his birthday too





your soo dang random, funny but random


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your soo dang random, funny but random



I heart you too.....you complete me


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

i meant to send that in the PM.....wasn't really ready to come of the closet


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I took the paddle tires and that threw me out of normal classes except for outlaw so i ran the consitency class. First pass when i hit the transbrake the motor stalled, i still aint sure why, i couldnt hear it, when i let go the truck didnt move, when i release the throttle the truck broke the light, i rolled into it but it was all over by then. I've drove to work faster than it went on that pass. Well i've never been to that track so i had to redeem myself on the next pass. Picked up the front left tire when i left and lofted it again when it hit second. Lot faster pass, but wasnt worth a crap as far as being consistent.



that's a lot of words


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I took the paddle tires and that threw me out of normal classes except for outlaw so i ran the consitency class. First pass when i hit the transbrake the motor stalled, i still aint sure why, i couldnt hear it, when i let go the truck didnt move, when i release the throttle the truck broke the light, i rolled into it but it was all over by then. I've drove to work faster than it went on that pass. Well i've never been to that track so i had to redeem myself on the next pass. Picked up the front left tire when i left and lofted it again when it hit second. Lot faster pass, but wasnt worth a crap as far as being consistent.



"who cares about winning.  I gotta show these folks what my trucks got!!"

I woulda done the same thing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

mud gonna put wheelie bars on the bog truck

Thanks hdm03 that was very sweet, i think i melted a little


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> "who cares about winning.  I gotta show these folks what my trucks got!!"
> 
> I woulda done the same thing



Yeah, pop was arguing " win some money" and i was saying " nope , gonna let it eat"


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that's a lot of words


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> today has been a unique day at best.  Its my moms birthday but a sweet, older lady, friend of mine passed this morning.


sorry for your loss.............. and HB to you Mom........... today is one of b-i-l's bd as well as my co-workers BD!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that's a lot of words



Tooooooo many for me.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2014)

kracker said:


> yeah, whatever.....


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tooooooo many for me.



Hey MrsH22 how come your username says "guest" under it in the PMS thread?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey MrsH22 how come your username says "guest" under it in the PMS thread?



 I posted in da PMS thread
Lemme go look.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I posted in da PMS thread
> Lemme go look.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I posted in da PMS thread
> Lemme go look.



Post #22……ain't that you??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Post #22……ain't that you??



Yep. That was me a long time ago. 

I had problems with my name when I first signed up. Tomboy Boots got me all fixed up and the rest is history.



 <------- Arby's roast beast sammie and tater cakes. 
Them sammies get smaller and smaller erytime I go there.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. That was me a long time ago.
> 
> I had problems with my name when I first signed up. Tomboy Boots got me all fixed up and the rest is history.
> 
> ...




 

I saw that this morning & thought you had done left us!


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2014)

Whats PMS?............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I saw that this morning & thought you had done left us!



NevaNo No:No No:


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> Whats PMS?............



It's what I just sent to you with a selfie attached


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> It's what I just sent to you with a selfie attached



i'm blushing.............


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> i'm blushing.............



yeah.....i got a little crazy with that one.....i can be so nasty sometimes


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2014)

****ATTENTION****
Meeting in the conference room in 10 mins! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> NevaNo No:No No:


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2014)

nud?


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2014)

hdm?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 9, 2014)

dert, HDM


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2014)

boo-yah!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> Whats PMS?............


Personal Medication Survey



Crickett said:


> ****ATTENTION****
> Meeting in the conference room in 10 mins!


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> dert, HDM



to,too,two,2,II, tu-tu late


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> to,too,two,2,II, tu-tu late



Bout normal..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> hdm?



Top o the page to ya!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

that one slipped out......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that one slipped out......



oh my


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

banana, water, protein bar, fiber wafers.  Yay for my lunch 

Bet your all jealous!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> banana, water, protein bar, fiber wafers.  Yay for my lunch
> 
> Bet your all jealous!!



Any left overs?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Any left overs?



A peice of chocolate fell but i picked it up, sorry gobble maybe next time
Oh, wait, the peel is left


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> A peice of chocolate fell but i picked it up, sorry gobble maybe next time
> Oh, wait, the peel is left



You're suppose to be in a meeting


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> banana, water, protein bar, fiber wafers.  Yay for my lunch
> 
> Bet your all jealous!!




Have you ever tried the cliff bars. I love the chocolate brownie one. Its all organic and about 240 calories. It really holds on you too.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 9, 2014)

mattech said:


> Have you ever tried the cliff bars. I love the chocolate brownie one. Its all organic and about 240 calories. It really holds on you too.



Yeah those things are good.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 9, 2014)

post 666...they should automatically skip that one


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You're suppose to be in a meeting



Im still pondering maam, i didnt ignore you


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im still pondering maam, i didnt ignore you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

mattech said:


> Have you ever tried the cliff bars. I love the chocolate brownie one. Its all organic and about 240 calories. It really holds on you too.


No sir

How many gram of protein?

WE usually eat the marathon bars or make my own.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> banana, water, protein bar, fiber wafers.  Yay for my lunch
> 
> Bet your all jealous!!


I honestly am jealous............ how you lost the weight & are maintaining........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






gobbleinwoods said:


> Any left overs?


 I bet he'd leave more on a plate than Mud would!


Crickett said:


> You're suppose to be in a meeting


 getting this bunch together is worse than nailing jello to a tree!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir
> 
> How many gram of protein?
> 
> WE usually eat the marathon bars or _*make my own*_.


instructions/ingredients?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> instructions/ingredients?



8 oz pnut butter, 6 scoops protein powder, 3 cups of rolled oats, 1/2cup of milk or water.  Cinnamon (sp?) to taste. dash of vanilla extract mix all together and put in fridge.  cut into 12 bars


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir
> 
> How many gram of protein?
> 
> WE usually eat the marathon bars or make my own.



See if this will work


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

Nah, i usually go for 18-20 gram of protein, thanks tho  Matt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nah, i usually go for 18-20 gram of protein, thanks tho  Matt



Tho the cliff bars are better in teh fact they dont have saturated fat, the marathon bars do.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2014)

kracker said:


> This one might get me in trouble, but this is the song that ran thru my mind when I read your quote and I'm higher than a hippie on a helicopter ride so here it is.
> This is all for you Quack.....


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2014)

you guys/nancys make me feel bad that I had fried chicken......protien bars......bleh....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 8 oz pnut butter, 6 scoops protein powder, 3 cups of rolled oats, 1/2cup of milk or water.  Cinnamon (sp?) to taste. dash of vanilla extract mix all together and put in fridge.  cut into 12 bars


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2014)

Caesar salad, 12oz sirloin and a backed tater wif butter and sourcream.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> post 666...they should automatically skip that one




Martin's da debbil. 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> 8 oz pnut butter, 6 scoops protein powder, 3 cups of rolled oats, 1/2cup of milk or water.  Cinnamon (sp?) to taste. dash of vanilla extract mix all together and put in fridge.  cut into 12 bars





Blek.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> you guys/nancys make me feel bad that I had fried chicken......protien bars......bleh....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> you guys/nancys make me feel bad that I had fried chicken......protien bars......bleh....



you prlly have a better metabolism and sodium tolerance then I do


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

odd.....


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> getting this bunch together is worse than nailing jello to a tree!



I know, right… 




Keebs said:


> instructions/ingredients?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> 8 oz pnut butter, 6 scoops protein powder, 3 cups of rolled oats, 1/2cup of milk or water.  Cinnamon (sp?) to taste. dash of vanilla extract mix all together and put in fridge.  cut into 12 bars



Might have to try those! 



Hooked On Quack said:


>








mudracing101 said:


> Caesar salad, 12oz sirloin and a backed tater wif butter and sourcream.



What's a _*backed*_ tater?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> odd.....



Certainly is.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> odd.....



That the name of your autobiography?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I know, right…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 my bad


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> my bad





Spellin petrol . . .


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> you guys/nancys make me feel bad that I had fried chicken......protien bars......bleh....



I'm just trying to make a LONG overdue change in my life. I've got a long way to go though.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Spellin petrol . . .



you speeled gassoleen?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> you speeled gassoleen?


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> my bad



You mean your back


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2014)

mattech said:


> I'm just trying to make a LONG overdue change in my life. I've got a long way to go though.



hire a personal trainer.......I heard you gots plenty of money............


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That the name of your autobiography?



What do you mean?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

mattech said:


> I'm just trying to make a LONG overdue change in my life. I've got a long way to go though.



Trust me, it never ends brother, never


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

mattech = crazy rich


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Trust me, it never ends brother, never



You need to post about your experiences in the PMS thread......the other ladies may find it helpful.


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2014)

money=mattech


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2014)

nud?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

crap?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

hdm03, havin_fun_huntin+, mrs. hornet22+, rydert+, mattech+, Nitram4891+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You need to post about your experiences in the PMS thread......the other ladies may find it helpful.



My wife swears I have 1 bad week a month.  At times I think she is right.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You need to post about your experiences in the PMS thread......the other ladies may find it helpful.











rydert said:


> nud?




dirthole's on a roll !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> nud?


Its mud, see below.


hdm03 said:


> mud?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 9, 2014)

dum?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 9, 2014)

oops


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2014)

This is crazy!

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 707
User Name	Posts
havin_fun_huntin	152
mudracing101	88
hdm03	76
Keebs	61
rydert	61
Crickett	44
Hooked On Quack	39
mrs. hornet22	35
gobbleinwoods	26
mattech	19
little miss sunshine	16
Nitram4891	14
kracker	14
rhbama3	9
EAGLE EYE 444	9
Jeff C.	7
slip	7
blood on the ground	7
lilD1188	5
kmckinnie	4
Seth carter	4
Migmack	3
RUTTNBUCK	2
Workin2Hunt	2
Hornet22	2
Nugefan	1
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2014)

Boom Boom rules!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

almost double teh next closest person!! what do I win?!?!?!?!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Boom Boom rules!



she does post a lot


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> almost double teh next closest person!! what do I win?!?!?!?!



Not your mancard.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

mattech said:


> Not your mancard.



that man card has been gone for a long time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My wife swears I have 1 bad week a month.  At times I think she is right.



You REALLY shouldn't have said that.


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2014)

y'all gonna hurt his feelings..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2014)

Found a peanut!













dry roasted one at that!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

HFH probably has that not so fresh feeling


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> y'all gonna hurt his feelings..............



They just be jealous.  I have no feelings


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Found a peanut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it the one that was in Mista Hornet's belly button?


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They just be jealous.  I have no feelings



You should try some pamprin, I heard it helps.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Is it the one that was in Mista Hornet's belly button?





Mine.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

midol?


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> This is crazy!
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 707
> ...



I'm up to 22 now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

mattech said:


> You should try some pamprin, I heard it helps.





hdm03 said:


> midol?



I prefer pamprin and a hot bubble bath with scented candles the lights off and a good book


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> This is crazy!
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 707
> ...


What the ????, i'm slippin


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You REALLY shouldn't have said that.






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Found a peanut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it in your ear?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> They just be jealous.  I have no feelings



You need to stand up to them bully's.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I prefer pamprin and a hot bubble bath with scented candles the lights off and a good book



just you and your goat?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Is it the one that was in Mista Hornet's belly button?


no.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mine.


not.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> just you and your goat?



The tub is too small for me and the goat.. iv tried


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The tub is too small for me and the goat.. iv tried



blow up pool maybe?..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The tub is too small for me and the goat.. iv tried


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> blow up pool maybe?..............


nah, i think the goat is scared of clean water, or maybe its the bubbles?


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> nah, i think the goat is scared of clean water, or maybe its the bubbles?



get a hot tub


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

my sinuses still hurt


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The tub is too small for me and the goat.. iv tried


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Spellin petrol . . .





Nitram4891 said:


> you spelled gassoleen?








kmckinnie said:


> This is crazy!
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 707
> ...





kmckinnie said:


> Boom Boom rules!



Him talks to himself that's how come him has so many posts!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Him talks to himself that's how come him has so many posts!


I get bored very easily.. read my sig line


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> my sinuses still hurt



i bet you have cramps to, two, too, 2, tu-tu


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> blow up pool maybe?..............



or a doll


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm at the cursor disco and nobody will dance with me...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i bet you have cramps to, two, too, 2, tu-tu



I told yall earlier i ate chocolate... learn to read idjit


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

i'm ready to get my twerk on


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2014)

have fun goatin?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I told yall earlier i ate chocolate... learn to read idjit



you're gettin' fat and your zits are out of control.......and yes; those jeans make your butt look huge


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> have fun goatin?



you rang?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

dirt gonna be tryin'


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

he will make some silly useless post


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you're gettin' fat and your zits are out of control.......and yes; those jeans make your butt look huge



Thanks, thats my favorite think bout these pants


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

pretending not to try


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

no?


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you rang?



neva mind...........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks, thats my favorite think bout these pants



nothing wrong with a lil junk in da trunk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2014)

me??


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2014)

danggit............


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2014)

Y'all gon mess round and let Billy catchup


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

Howdy Jeff
Im doing my part. hese otehrs are slacking...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all gon mess round and let Billy catchup



Take it easy......HFH has PMS and he/she will start crying


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2014)

crap/doodoo/wasn'tevenclose . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy Jeff
> Im doing my part. hese otehrs are slacking...





Just guessing, didja even graduate from highschool??


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy Jeff
> Im doing my part. hese otehrs are slacking...



Somebody's gotta do it 



hdm03 said:


> Take it easy......HFH has PMS and he/she will start crying



Keep on muddin? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> crap/doodoo/wasn'tevenclose . . .



You tried?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just guessing, didja even graduate from highschool??


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just guessing, didja even graduate from highschool??



Him and yo bouy had da same speelin teacher


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2014)

Jeffro and mr. Hornet O


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2014)

Thinkin I need a nap......just got home, wo slap out, and got a durn cold to boot. 

Sho glad to be Home though!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome home cHIEF


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro and mr. Hornet O


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just guessing, didja even graduate from highschool??



I told yall I graduated from Tift Co High.  That should explain it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

Howdy H II how are you maam?


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2014)

Chief O


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro and mr. Hornet O





kmckinnie said:


> Welcome home cHIEF





Hornet22 said:


>





rydert said:


> Chief O



 To all you O's!

 X2


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin I need a nap......just got home, wo slap out, and got a durn cold to boot.
> 
> Sho glad to be Home though!


CHIIIEEEFFF!!!!! Welcome home, darlin'!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2014)

Chiefhole back in da house !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> CHIIIEEEFFF!!!!! Welcome home, darlin'!



 C'mere! 



Thank ya, galfriend! 



hdm03 said:


> thanks



You can thank me later! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefhole back in da house !!!



 Dr. Luv!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2014)

Glad youre back Jeff, 
Later errybody, time to go home.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> C'mere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~giggle~giggle~


mudracing101 said:


> Glad youre back Jeff,
> Later errybody, time to go home.


 Let's roll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Glad youre back Jeff,
> Later errybody, time to go home.



Thank ya, bud. Good to be back with yall for a few days. I'mon go take a nap too.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

I missed Chief Hole too


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

a lot


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

He's not a sissy man-girl like hfh


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

he's a man's man


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

that just doesn't sound right


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

yeah; i know


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

mud gone bye bye yet?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

Guess I'm all alone now


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

think i'll unbutton my britches and relax a minute


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

that's better


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 9, 2014)

u tryin to catch the goat master in post count?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> u tryin to catch the goat master in post count?



is it that obvious?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

Rum and Sprite is good and refreshing


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> is it that obvious?



nope im just that smaht


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> nope im just that smaht



you goot; i give ye dat


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

smell that?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2014)

nitram4891 said:


> u tryin to catch the goat master in post count?



neva!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 9, 2014)

try one of these


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 9, 2014)

everyone is too useles to start another useles billy


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

billy?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> smell that?



Smells like mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

crap?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 9, 2014)

wait does it smell like mud or like crap?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 9, 2014)

i understand


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

you're the bestest


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2014)

seems like I got very little done today but I sure stayed busy.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> seems like I got very little done today but I sure stayed busy.



That's how it always seems to go......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> That's how it always seems to go......



evening LMS


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening LMS



Good evening to you also coffee captain!!!!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 10, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy "Thirsty" Thursday to all of you drivelers this morning.

It is time to get up and get your rears in gear and be productive citizens today.    I've got lots of work to get done today so I need to force myself to get a shower and get moving again at such an early hour.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy "Thirsty" Thursday to all of you drivelers this morning.
> 
> It is time to get up and get your rears in gear and be productive citizens today.    I've got lots of work to get done today so I need to force myself to get a shower and get moving again at such an early hour.



Well I too was up earlier than normal and the dang white screen caught me.     I am usually glad it is running earlier in the morning.  So I got busy doing other tasks.   Bread is now in the oven rising.  But most importantly the coffee is brewed and ready to be served. . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

Good morning, Friday Eve!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I missed Chief Hole too





hdm03 said:


> a lot





hdm03 said:


> He's not a sissy man-girl like hfh





hdm03 said:


> he's a man's man


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

Morning Jeff, whats the plan? Grass cutting?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Morning JeFF Fa Fa and mud duh duh, and everyone elso


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Jeff, whats the plan? Grass cutting?



It's not harvest time idjit!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

Mornin youngins.....

I laid down to take a nap yesterday at 5:00 pm and slept til 9:00, got up ate a sammich and went back to sleep all night. I was more whooped and this cold had a choke hold on me worse than I thought.

Now I have to get out there and cut mucho grass, but before I do that I have to get the *used cooking oil* out of Jags mower that he poured in the gas tank and tried to crank.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins.....
> 
> I laid down to take a nap yesterday at 5:00 pm and slept til 9:00, got up ate a sammich and went back to sleep all night. I was more whooped and this cold had a choke hold on me worse than I thought.
> 
> Now I have to get out there and cut mucho grass, but before I do that I have to get the *used cooking oil* out of Jags mower that he poured in the gas tank and tried to crank.



Gas burner converted to diesel Jiff???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins.....
> 
> I laid down to take a nap yesterday at 5:00 pm and slept til 9:00, got up ate a sammich and went back to sleep all night. I was more whooped and this cold had a choke hold on me worse than I thought.
> 
> Now I have to get out there and cut mucho grass, but before I do that I have to get the *used cooking oil* out of Jags mower that he poured in the gas tank and tried to crank.



Oh fun and games.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Jeff, whats the plan? Grass cutting?



Yep....you read my mind! Might just spray it. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning JeFF Fa Fa and mud duh duh, and everyone elso



Mornin bOOM bOOM!



blood on the ground said:


> It's not harvest time idjit!!!



Almost looks like a pasture.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Gas burner converted to diesel Jiff???





gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh fun and games.



Yeah...he said he saw it on the Food Network.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...he said he saw it on the Food Network.



Sent you a text goob!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Sent you a text goob!




Gotcha.....I thought I heard somethin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning JeFF Fa Fa and mud duh duh, and everyone elso


Mornin Leroy.


blood on the ground said:


> It's not harvest time idjit!!!


uhmmmm  read below


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins.....
> 
> I laid down to take a nap yesterday at 5:00 pm and slept til 9:00, got up ate a sammich and went back to sleep all night. I was more whooped and this cold had a choke hold on me worse than I thought.
> 
> Now I have to get out there and cut mucho grass, but before I do that I have to get the *used cooking oil* out of Jags mower that he poured in the gas tank and tried to crank.



He's goin green.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins.....
> 
> I laid down to take a nap yesterday at 5:00 pm and slept til 9:00, got up ate a sammich and went back to sleep all night. I was more whooped and this cold had a choke hold on me worse than I thought.
> 
> Now I have to get out there and cut mucho grass, but before I do that I have to get the *used cooking oil* out of Jags mower that he poured in the gas tank and tried to crank.



somehow I missed this the first time I read it


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> somehow I missed this the first time I read it



I keep lookin at it.....wish it would run like that. Ain't nuttin better than the smell of fresh cut grass and french fries.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins.....
> 
> I laid down to take a nap yesterday at 5:00 pm and slept til 9:00, got up ate a sammich and went back to sleep all night. I was more whooped and this cold had a choke hold on me worse than I thought.
> 
> Now I have to get out there and cut mucho grass, but before I do that I have to get the *used cooking oil* out of Jags mower that he poured in the gas tank and tried to crank.


 bless your heart!


blood on the ground said:


> Sent you a text goob!


 you have to warn him BEFORE you call/text, so he can find his phone!

Mornin Folks!  Nothing like starting off the day without electricity!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I keep lookin at it.....wish it would run like that. Ain't nuttin better than the smell of fresh cut grass and french fries.



I dont remember if i told ya, but last year i put about a half a gallon of racing fuel in my mower, every couple of laps  the wind would hit it just right and i could smell the exhaust fumes, aint nothing like that smell Wife looked in the back yard and i was mowin around the grape vines making motor sounds like a race engine


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bless your heart!
> 
> you have to warn him BEFORE you call/text, so he can find his phone!
> 
> Mornin Folks!  Nothing like starting off the day without electricity!



I like sitting in the dark wif ya.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont remember if i told ya, but last year i put about a half a gallon of racing fuel in my mower, every couple of laps  the wind would hit it just right and i could smell the exhaust fumes, aint nothing like that smell Wife looked in the back yard and i was mowin around the grape vines making motor sounds like a race engine



you aint joking, they should make cologne that smells like that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

if yall dont mind say a lil prayer for LMS.  She's felling really nauseated and the docs want to see her today.  Prolly nothing but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I like sitting in the dark wif ya.










havin_fun_huntin said:


> if yall dont mind say a lil prayer for LMS.  She's felling really nauseated and the docs want to see her today.  Prolly nothing but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bless your heart!
> 
> you have to warn him BEFORE you call/text, so he can find his phone!
> 
> Mornin Folks!  Nothing like starting off the day without electricity!



Dang...you got that right! No hot coffee.......



mudracing101 said:


> I dont remember if i told ya, but last year i put about a half a gallon of racing fuel in my mower, every couple of laps  the wind would hit it just right and i could smell the exhaust fumes, aint nothing like that smell Wife looked in the back yard and i was mowin around the grape vines making motor sounds like a race engine



Love the smell of some racin fuel. Thinkin about goin to local go-cart shop and gettin some Methanol and just add to it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> if yall dont mind say a lil prayer for LMS.  She's felling really nauseated and the docs want to see her today.  Prolly nothing but better safe than sorry.



 for that sweet lil gal.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang...you got that right! No hot coffee.......
> 
> 
> 
> Love the smell of some racin fuel. Thinkin about goin to local go-cart shop and gettin some Methanol and just add to it.


Thank heavens I had it at home......... got to work, started everything up & was getting logged on.......... bam, lights go out.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Keebs done tripped the main breaker at work..


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2014)

hey guys/gals/nancys.................


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs done tripped the main breaker at work..


No No: not guilty, mylady!


rydert said:


> hey guys/gals/nancys.................


 Hiya dert!


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No No: not guilty, mylady!
> 
> Hiya dert!



Keebs.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> if yall dont mind say a lil prayer for LMS.  She's felling really nauseated and the docs want to see her today.  Prolly nothing but better safe than sorry.


Will do, hope she feels better soon.


Keebs said:


>






Jeff C. said:


> Dang...you got that right! No hot coffee.......
> 
> 
> 
> Love the smell of some racin fuel. Thinkin about goin to local go-cart shop and gettin some Methanol and just add to it.


Mix it with that fryin oil and you might be on to something



Keebs said:


> Thank heavens I had it at home......... got to work, started everything up & was getting logged on.......... bam, lights go out.........


You done tore it up


rydert said:


> hey guys/gals/nancys.................



Morning Dirt, hows the wifey


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> Keebs.........





mudracing101 said:


> You done tore it up


No No: nu-uh, I haz a witness, probation lady was standing here and.....uh, never mind.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey guys/gals/nancys.................





Keebs said:


> No No: not guilty, mylady!
> 
> Hiya dert!


dear lawd


mudracing101 said:


> Will do, hope she feels better soon.
> 
> 
> Mix it with that fryin oil and you might be on to something
> ...


Thanks mud.

Yeah redirte hows that wife


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No No: nu-uh, I haz a witness, probation lady was standing here and.....uh, never mind.............



I thought you got off probation last year Sorry i had to throw you under the bus like that, but .. well... you know, i'm too pretty to go to jail. And i knew they would only give you some probate time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey DertE!


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Dirt, hows the wifey



idjit



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah redirte hows that wife



idjit


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> idjit
> 
> 
> 
> idjit



Youre not nice,,, when she gonna join ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

We will let her be at the top of the page... Qween.


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey DertE!



Chief O

glad you made it home safe


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

she qween


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

Me king


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2014)

hey


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2014)

danggit.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Youre not nice,,, when she gonna join ??



I gots her number iffin you want it.  dont tell dirt tho


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

Scared to look in my wallet to see how much $$$$ I spent in NOLA


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gots her number iffin you want it.  dont tell dirt tho



I been stawkin her on facebook , her number would be great.. yes please


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Scared to look in my wallet to see how much $$$$ I spent in NOLA



Did you get me something while you was there?


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gots her number iffin you want it.  dont tell dirt tho


idjit


mudracing101 said:


> I been stawkin her on facebook , her number would be great.. yes please



idjit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I been stawkin her on facebook , her number would be great.. yes please



Pm sent.  you didnt get it from me tho..


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Scared to look in my wallet to see how much $$$$ I spent in NOLA





rydert said:


> Chief O
> 
> glad you made it home safe



Appreciate it, but ain't outta the woods yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

You need to quit slappin yo self in the head Dirt.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> idjit
> 
> 
> idjit


crap, you werent supposed to see that.. um, yeah, see what had happened was.. someone hacked my account.  yeah, thas it


mudracing101 said:


> You need to quit slappin yo self in the head Dirt.



I agree 100% hes gonna hurt himself


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, henkiller+(aka mattech+)


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you get me something while you was there?



Yeah, but I couldn't wait to deliver it so I drank it. Fine lil 12 yr old


----------



## Crickett (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> if yall dont mind say a lil prayer for lms.  She's felling really nauseated and the docs want to see her today.  Prolly nothing but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



What he doesn't know is....we pray for her everyday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pm sent.  you didnt get it from me tho..


Wow, thats nice, but thats not Dirts wife  ya knuckle head.



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but I couldn't wait to deliver it so I drank it. Fine lil 12 yr old





Jeff C. said:


> What he doesn't know is....we pray for her everyday!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What he doesn't know is....we pray for her everyday!


  No comment


mudracing101 said:


> Wow, thats nice, but thats not Dirts wife  ya knuckle head.



Oh snap, I send you a selfie, sorry.  That was meant from keebs.  Musta sent the other pic to keebs instead of you


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

Just totaled up my personal receipts from NOLA. Not too bad,  $539.47


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No comment
> 
> 
> Oh snap, I send you a selfie, sorry.  That was meant from keebs.  Musta sent the other pic to keebs instead of you



What?????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What?????



yall done let her pretty face fool yall.  that girl is very mean, and violent.  She makes me cry sometimes


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

Missing some receipts that I could have expensed


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall done let her pretty face fool yall.  that girl is very mean, and violent.  She makes me cry sometimes



MmHmmm.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

Alright yall.....I got to go lay back down for a while. CYL!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> MmHmmm.....



Incase you forgot, she is SLIGHTLY hormonal


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall done let her pretty face fool yall.  that girl is very mean, and violent.  She makes me cry sometimes


You need to quit tellin us all the time how much you cry. These guys are never gonna quit pickin on you.



Jeff C. said:


> Alright yall.....I got to go lay back down for a while. CYL!


Nighty night.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Incase you forgot, i am  SLIGHTLY hormonal


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2014)

mornin/afternoon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You need to quit tellin us all the time how much you cry. These guys are never gonna quit pickin on you.
> 
> Nighty night.



They just be jealous that they arent in touch with their feminine side.  Im secure with my masculinity like that.

HEY wait a minute.  Ok that was kinda funny


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2014)

^^^^^^^

nance


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin/afternoon


 The Mr. gonna take you out somewhere nice tonight??


rydert said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> nance



he sensitive


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> nance



yep


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

My avatar is for all you haters up in here


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2014)

what have ya'll done in here?!?! eeewwwwww.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Fried porkchops, field peas, smashed taters and homemade gravy.  Oh and cat head bisquits..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> The Mr. gonna take you out somewhere nice tonight??
> 
> 
> he sensitive


nope.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fried porkchops, field peas, smashed taters and homemade gravy.  Oh and cat head bisquits..



April fool's day is ova, silly


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fried porkchops, field peas, smashed taters and homemade gravy.  Oh and cat head bisquits..



right

more like a fruit bar and a bottle of colored water


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2014)

I think I saw one over yonder.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Howdy KyD


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fried porkchops, field peas, smashed taters and homemade gravy.  Oh and cat head bisquits..


 that beat my 'sketti & salat.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> nope.
> 
> 
> April fool's day is ova, silly


 at least tell him to give ya a foot massage from me and you pinch his butt for me, he'll unnerstan!


KyDawg said:


> I think I saw one over yonder.


that's it, I'm


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> nope.
> 
> 
> April fool's day is ova, silly





rydert said:


> right
> 
> more like a fruit bar and a bottle of colored water





havin_fun_huntin said:


> My avatar is for all you haters up in here



tell em Boom Boom


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I think I saw one over yonder.



There were two,too,to,2,II, tu-tu of them.........and they were racing............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fried porkchops, field peas, smashed taters and homemade gravy.  Oh and cat head bisquits..





rydert said:


> right
> 
> more like a fruit bar and a bottle of colored water


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh, a redurte, remember.  Noone has ever seen a pic of me in a tie dyed shirt... nuff said


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I think I saw one over yonder.


You find a peanut too


Keebs said:


> that beat my 'sketti & salat.........
> 
> at least tell him to give ya a foot massage from me and you pinch his butt for me, he'll unnerstan!
> 
> that's it, I'm


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

I bet mud ate GC again today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

ryedirty?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Strang?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Martin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Me!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2014)

Strang was here


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2014)

oh whatever


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 10, 2014)

Y'all seen a one armed man toting a tire and a six pack?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Y'all seen a one armed man toting a tire and a six pack?



Yes, he was hitchhiking down I 75 earlier.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fried porkchops, field peas, smashed taters and homemade gravy.  Oh and cat head bisquits..






mrs. hornet22 said:


> nope.
> 
> 
> April fool's day is ova, silly


You want me to take you somewhere nice



KyDawg said:


> I think I saw one over yonder.






Keebs said:


> that beat my 'sketti & salat.........
> i like sketti
> at least tell him to give ya a foot massage from me and you pinch his butt for me, he'll unnerstan!
> Thats just disgusting!!
> that's it, I'm





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet mud ate GC again today


Subway, foot long spicey italian wif everythang



stringmusic said:


> oh whatever


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> oh whatever


That sounded kinda Nancyish


mudracing101 said:


> You want me to take you somewhere nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya'll gots nice places down there


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, a redurte, remember.  Noone has ever seen a pic of me in a tie dyed shirt... nuff said



takes a real man to be able to pull that off.....

rydert=real man

#realmanrydert#


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> takes a real man to be able to pull that off.....
> 
> rydert=real man
> 
> #realmanrydert#



you didnt pull it off


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you didnt pull it off


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you didnt pull it off



You saying you wanna see him shirtless


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2014)

lock er down .


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You saying you wanna see him shirtless



No No:


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That sounded kinda Nancyish
> 
> 
> Ya'll gots nice places down there


it all depends on how far ya wanna travel!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You saying you wanna see him shirtless



Of course, who wouldnt


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That sounded kinda Nancyish
> 
> 
> Ya'll gots nice places down there


I'll take ya where eva you want to go


Keebs said:


> it all depends on how far ya wanna travel!



You wanna go too


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Of course, who wouldnt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



dont be jealous, I already seen you with your shirt off


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

man, where did veryone go?


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2014)

twerkin?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2014)

Afternoon Chawlie !!!



If I don't quit drankin early I won't EVA get my taxes done.  




Woooooooot, The Masters is on !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon Chawlie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


golf is over rated


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon Chawlie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I LOVE the Masters!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> golf is over rated



You like square dancin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You like square dancin



No, but I like the movie Dirty Dancing.  Its a great movie.


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You like square dancin



he seems more like the cloggin type...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> he seems more like the cloggin type...........





havin_fun_huntin said:


> No, but I like the movie Dirty Dancing.  Its a great movie.



rhedyrt caint not read


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon Chawlie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I LOVE the Masters!



boring


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> boring



aint nothing but a buncha men carrying little sticks and slapping around a white ball..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> boring





havin_fun_huntin said:


> aint nothing but a buncha men carrying little sticks and slapping around a white ball..



I take it ya'll have neva played golf.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I take it ya'll have neva played golf.



never said it was easy, just cant make myself watch it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I LOVE the Masters!





Heaven on earth !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I take it ya'll have neva played golf.



yes, but i highly doubt that those guys have snuck on to that course and drinking beer, with one club between all of them and when they run out of balls jump in the pond to get more.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> yes, but i highly doubt that those guys have snuck on to that course and drinking beer, with one club between all of them and when they run out of balls jump in the pond to get more.



So you HAVE played golf!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So you HAVE played golf!



Its our secret.


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't get it............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Mud and his buddies lost their balls.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2014)

Watching the movie "Ted"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Watching the movie "Ted"



  thats a cool lil bear


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> aint nothing but a buncha men carrying little sticks and slapping around a white ball..



racist


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud and his buddies lost their balls.



But we got em back


----------



## mattech (Apr 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> racist



That's why I play with a tan colored ball. Its natural.. Nuetruel...it doesn't pick sides.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats a cool lil bear





Ted's a stoner !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ted's a stoner !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ted's a stoner !!



hes also a ladies man


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hes also a ladies man





Yes, yes he is !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

He's real short, gives leroy hope.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

hfg?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

Here


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

Last page


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> That's why I play with a tan colored ball. Its natural.. Nuetruel...it doesn't pick sides.



I bet that is hard to find in the sand traps


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Here



 you da man


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

we gonna finish this out today?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> He's real short, gives leroy hope.



Yeah, and hes fluffy so we both have hope


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

Any werd on LMS?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Any werd on LMS?



everything seemed fine.  They think she is coming down with a virus but sent her to get her electrolytes checked just to be safe


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2014)

still 

Anyone heard from kracker???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> everything seemed fine.  They think she is coming down with a virus but sent her to get her electrolytes checked just to be safe


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> still
> 
> Anyone heard from kracker???



Poor Keebs.

Yeah I was wondering the same thing.  Hope everything went fine


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> everything seemed fine.  They think she is coming down with a virus but sent her to get her electrolytes checked just to be safe



Didn't you tell her she wasn't allowed to get sick during pregnancy?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Didn't you tell her she wasn't allowed to get sick during pregnancy?



I tried to tell her but she didnt listen..  You know how them women are.  ya cant tell em nothing since they got the right to vote.  All liberated and what not.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, and hes fluffy so we both have hope


 Aint that da trufe



havin_fun_huntin said:


> everything seemed fine.  They think she is coming down with a virus but sent her to get her electrolytes checked just to be safe


 not the virus part but she's ok part , you know what i mean



Keebs said:


> still
> 
> Anyone heard from kracker???


He's had a heck of a time, hope he's on the road to better.

You ready to go home.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Didn't you tell her she wasn't allowed to get sick during pregnancy?


I thought some stayed sick during preg.??


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

Later y'all. I'm out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2014)

Last post


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Bye mud


----------



## mattech (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet that is hard to find in the sand traps



What's a sand trap?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint that da trufe
> 
> not the virus part but she's ok part , you know what i mean
> 
> ...



You talking physical or mental?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I tried to tell her but she didnt listen..  You know how them women are.  ya cant tell em nothing since they got the right to vote.  All liberated and what not.


No No: 


mudracing101 said:


> Later y'all. I'm out.


Hold up, I'm ready!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye mud


Bye Leroy!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You talking physical or mental?


 ok, now I'm


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2014)

Im gone too.. bye yous guys


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

Got the Jag's mower back up and runnin. He actually had poured 'water' and 'used cooking oil' in it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Got the Jag's mower back up and runnin. He actually had poured 'water' and 'used cooking oil' in it.



If you can figure out how to make it run on those two, to, 2, tu, teaux ingredients you could be worth a fortune Chief-O.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 10, 2014)

I just wanted to wave my hand and say "Good Evening" to all of you fellow drivelers.

I have been working hard since 4 AM today with lots of physical work and I am just exhausted now.  This kind of hard physical work has been going on all week and I have one more day of it tomorrow before I can kick back in my recliner and finally get some much needed rest.

My body is telling me that I am too old for this stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you can figure out how to make it run on those two, to, 2, tu, teaux ingredients you could be worth a fortune Chief-O.



Started on the first crank. The white smoke smelled like a fish fry for a moment.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Started on the first crank. The white smoke smelled like a fish fry for a moment.



LOL !!!



Grilling some boogers, dwags, hot sausage ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> LOL !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Grilling some boogers, dwags, hot sausage ...



Here ya go, Doc. After he cut for a little while, he came in to get a drink and just blurted out, "Ovama ain't gonna nipulate me!"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Here ya go, Doc. After he cut for a little while, he came in to get a drink and just blurted out, "Ovama ain't gonna nipulate me!"





Ohhhhh Snappppppppp !!! 


I just told Dawn about the oil in the lawnmower deal.




She was asking about him tonight !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhh Snappppppppp !!!
> 
> 
> I just told Dawn about the oil in the lawnmower deal.
> ...



BTW, how is the Lovely Ms Dawn? Tell her we said Hi....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW, how is the Lovely Ms Dawn? Tell her we said Hi....





Will do Chief, she's doing okay.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2014)

Ya'll keep praying for Kracker, haven't heard from him today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> LOL !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Grilling some boogers, dwags, hot sausage ...



eating late tonight.  

Chili here at the cabin in NGA mtns.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll keep praying for Kracker, haven't heard from him today.



I would imagine the pain meds are flowing.  Can't imagine going through what he has and is facing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do Chief, she's doing okay.



Great to hear, Mill. Y'all are in our thoughts and prayers daily. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll keep praying for Kracker, haven't heard from him today.



 I heard that, but I doubt he barely came to after a surgery such as that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I would imagine the pain meds are flowing.  Can't imagine going through what he has and is facing.





Jeff C. said:


> Great to hear, Mill. Y'all are in our thoughts and prayers daily.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that, but I doubt he barely came to after a surgery such as that.






Wish we could send him some kick arse rock n roll !!!



Hang tuff Richie, we love ya !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 11, 2014)

TGIF  ! ! !


Good Morning Drivelers.  

Prayers going up for our friend, Kracker.  Hope to hear an update on him soon.

Got to work another hard day today but then some much needed rest for the weekend is due.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2014)

Mernin kids


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2014)

coffee is a little later than normal but I got some needed sleep and it is a lot fresher for the late arrivals to the driveler.


----------



## rydert (Apr 11, 2014)

goot mernin............

last post.....locker down


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> goot mernin............
> 
> last post.....locker down



little early but not by much.   

Are you anxious to start another?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2014)

Mornin kids.....thoughts for Richie, aka kracker. Hope all went well.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....thoughts for Richie, aka kracker. Hope all went well.



What's up with kracker


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2014)

Mornin EE, gobblin in da mntns, and ry+dertO!


----------



## rydert (Apr 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> little early but not by much.
> 
> Are you anxious to start another?



na.....I think i've had too much coffee this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> What's up with kracker



He had his ankle amputated yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> What's up with kracker



Oh and mornin to BOG 2, too, to, tu tu.

kracker had his foot/leg removed below the knee yesterday morn, due to a break that wouldn't heal and infections.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 11, 2014)

Morning folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 11, 2014)

Last post locker dauwn


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2014)

Slop!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2014)

Slop bamm!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 11, 2014)

Poof!


----------



## rydert (Apr 11, 2014)

last post..........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2014)

lock er down


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2014)

Last post!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2014)

stop it


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2014)

Lock her down!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2014)

i mean it......i'm taking names


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2014)

Scooter gonna git in trouble


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Scooter gonna git in trouble



for 42 years?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm not going down with ya , this is my last post.


----------

